# EZ5i skinning competition



## FAST6191 (Jul 10, 2010)

*EZ5i skinning competition*
20 collectors edition EZ5i to win


*Competition now over*​
*EZ5i skinning competition*
20 collectors edition EZ5i to win
Time for a GBAtemp competition.
To coincide with the EZ5i review released today the EZTeam and GBAtemp have a contest to win some of a very limited run of "collectors edition EZ5i"- 25 have been made and we have 20 of them for this contest.

If you fancy winning one you need to do is design a skin for use with the EZ5i flash cart and submit it to us. The 20 best skins will win one (prize breakdown below) once the competition ends on one month from start date (that is to say the contest ends on August 7th 2010).
Prizes will be shipped by the EZTeam worldwide for free.

Below you can find links to an EZ5 skin creation utility and some guides to it that that will make creating skins a delight. It includes full preview functionality so you do not even need an EZ5i cart to test the skins - you can completely test all functionality in the program.
Should you win you get to use your skin on an EZ5i of your own



Spoiler: rules and other stuff




Click any of the images in this post for a larger version​




*Competition Rules:*
 One Entry per person, GBAtemp forum account required, open to all member groups.
 You must post your entry in this competition thread and clearly indicate that it is your entry.
 Entry previews should be in standard web graphic form (JPG, GIF, PNG etc.). No Flash/Shockwave please.
 Entries should not require the installation of additional software.
 Entries must not include any illegal, pornographic or offensive material. Entries that are unsuitable will be removed.
 A full skin is required[1]
 It should go without saying but this should be your own work
 The competition ends one month from start date at midnight(UK time).
*[1] Skin making is covered in the tutorial but a full skin is a skin.dat, skin.ani, skin_bottom.bin and skin_up.bin
Omission of a skin.ani file will likely count against you (replace skin with your under chosen 8 letter name)*





*Prizes:*
 There will be 20 individual winners.
All of those will receive a collectors edition EZ5i- special colour case and a laser printed serial number.
 The top 10 will receive a EZ5i in the deluxe package- comes with thumb stylus, extendable stylus and a USB reader.
 The next 10 will receive a basic package- just the EZ5 with no extras.
 The top 5 will also receive a 3 in 1 plus- the popular GBA expansion pack.
 Prizes will be shipped by the EZTeam free to most countries.




*Judging:*
 Judging will be conducted by the EZFlash USA forum staff- FAST6191, cracker and Slade as well as prominent member Mbmax.
 The winning entries will be announced some time after the competition closes on one month from start date, while we will aim to finish it all as quickly as possible there is no set date as all the staff need to cast their votes internally and it's difficult when we're all from different time zones.
 Judges decision is final.
*ENTRY INFORMATION:*
 As part of being a GBAtemp member you have access to an image host you can use in pix.gbatemp.net and we have a sister site in filetrip you can use to upload skins.
 Please upload your skin image preview to an online host and post it as a reply in this thread using the URL tags.
 Please upload your skin in RAR or ZIP format and post to an online host (filetrip is preferred) and link to it in your skin submission along with the image preview. Do not include additional files in the archive such as executables (readme.txt files are OK though)
The competition is open for one month from the date of this post (closing date is midnight UK time August 7th 2010, so get busy. Please don't hesitate to enter, skins are judged based on their uniqueness and creativity, not photoshopping skills.

Good luck and have fun!
[/p]






EZSkinner- a EZ5 skin making program.



Skin making and slash.ani tutorial



Tools and guide bundle on filetrip




filetrip EZ5 skin upload




Discuss/enter competition


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 10, 2010)

<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><u>Skin entries</u> :</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->



Spoiler



1- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2975930" target="_blank">BlueCube</a> - Made by TLOZ.
2- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2976490" target="_blank">UniqueGeeks.Net Space</a> - Made by UniqueGeek.
3- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2976643" target="_blank">Deluxe mudkipz skin</a> - Made by pokeboy100.
<strike>- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2976647" target="_blank">Coffee</a> - Made by Chesty257.</strike> Deleted entry as requested by user. 
<strike>- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2976672" target="_blank">Paper</a> - Made by Blake 1710.</strike> Deleted entry as requested by user (see below new entry)
4- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2981239" target="_blank">Serene</a> - Made by Blake1710.
5- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2976966" target="_blank">Dangersously  Addictive (ezi)</a> - Made by gisel213.
6- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2977017" target="_blank">EZVi Clear</a> - Made by Buckeye.
7- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2977513" target="_blank">Ubuntu EZV skin</a> - Made by Andytoxic.
8- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2977561" target="_blank">Ezenis</a> - Made by Alfadir.
9- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2977730" target="_blank">SM Deluxe</a> - Made by teh_PaRaDoX. 
10- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2977930" target="_blank">TechGold</a> - Made by MegaAce™.
11- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2979157" target="_blank">EZVi sunset</a> - Made by kenshin-dragon.
12- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2979610" target="_blank">Royal</a> - Made by viz.
13- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2980870" target="_blank">EZPaint</a> - Made by _Chaz_.
14- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2980895" target="_blank">Inazuma Eleven</a> - Made by Lawlite. 
15- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2981483" target="_blank">Windows 7</a> - Made by btyre.
<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--><strike>x <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2982360" target="_blank">MysticSkin</a> - Made by ThatDudeWithTheFood. (wrong splash animation file name).</strike><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> Deleted entry as requested by user (see below new entry)
16- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2989514" target="_blank">DarkEz</a> - Made by ThatDudeWithTheFood. 
17- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2981549" target="_blank">EZky</a> - Made by el_popi.
<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->18x <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2982854" target="_blank">MyMusic</a> - Made by Bigel. (Broken skin and splash animation. No template at all inside dat file !!)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
19- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2983592" target="_blank">Galaxy</a> - Made by nintenderonico.
20- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2983792" target="_blank">Blue Style</a> - Made by kevincela.
21- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2985389" target="_blank">EZXMB</a> - Made by waffle 1995.
<strike>- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2984381" target="_blank">Thanks</a> - Made by EZ-Megaman.</strike> Deleted entry as requested by user (see below new entry)
22- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2999946" target="_blank">Megaman</a> - Made by EZ-Megaman.
23- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2985652" target="_blank">Ambience</a> - Made by link2999.
24- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2986336" target="_blank">Abstract Green</a> - Made by Darkrai348
25- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2987594" target="_blank">Darkgold</a> - Made by willy-wilson.
26-  <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2987978" target="_blank">Waterskin</a> -Made by tijntje_7. 
27- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2992116" target="_blank">S-marioskin</a> - Made by pargonis.
28- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2993527" target="_blank">Sea Map</a> - Made by Belldandy_.
29- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2993788" target="_blank">16-Bit Temp: Pink Edition</a> - Made by nicojati. 
30- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2994467" target="_blank">16-Bit Temp: Blue Edition</a> - Made by rinajati.
31- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2996127" target="_blank">Gray Shadow</a> - Made by brysew. 
32- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2996758" target="_blank">Electric Style</a> - Made by MaK11-12.
<strike><a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2996840" target="_blank">Cabby</a></strike> Deleted entry as requested by user (see below new entry)
<strike>- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3017705" target="_blank">Cabby 2</a> - Made by Gausen</strike> Deleted entry as requested by user (see below new entry)
33- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3019631" target="_blank">Raw n' ez</a> - Made by Gausen
<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->34x <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2998307" target="_blank">Final Fantasy 7</a> - Made by difool. (incomplete skin. missing splash animation and splash screens)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->35x <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2998692" target="_blank">Blue Matrix</a> - Made by jasper07. (Broken skin. No template at all inside dat file !!)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
36- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2998831" target="_blank">Tales Of Innocence Ange Theme</a> - Made by Lordpoketehpenguin.
37- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2998969" target="_blank">Southpark</a> - Made by joshbean39.
38- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2999804" target="_blank">Seven</a> - Made by NextGen.
39- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3000291" target="_blank">Color</a> - Made by Chris77.
40- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3001573" target="_blank">Nebula</a> - Made by jurassicplayer.
41- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3001744" target="_blank">Share skin</a> - Made by jesusperez.
42- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3003059" target="_blank">LeafGreen</a> - Made by Chesty257.
43- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3003734" target="_blank">Sunwave</a> - Made by thieves like us.
<strike><a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3005278" target="_blank">Ez Brown</a> - Made by sambskn.</strike> Replaced by iDS below.
44- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3031049" target="_blank">iDS v1.1</a> Made by sambskn
<strike><a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3006247" target="_blank">Purple</a> - Made by kiafazool.</strike> Deleted at user request, replaced by Retro below.
45- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3031229" target="_blank">Retro</a> Made by kiafazool
46- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3006336" target="_blank">EZMac</a> - Made by Dudino.
47- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3008756" target="_blank">EZ-Tech</a> - Made by LDAsh.
48- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3010373" target="_blank">Emacs</a> - Made by cherylnatsu.
49- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3016749" target="_blank">Flowers leaves</a> - Made by Xiaogaoqqqq.
50- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3020827" target="_blank">Barbed Dream</a> - Made by env.
51- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3026749" target="_blank">Gears</a> - Made by Range-TE.
52- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3026966" target="_blank">EzGame & Watch</a> Made by helloha.
53- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3028141" target="_blank">CarbonV</a> - Made by kogepan.
54- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3028292" target="_blank">EZ-aether</a> - Made by Azurile.
55- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3029119" target="_blank">EZilla</a> - Made by Naico.
56- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3029505" target="_blank">Hatsune Miku Project EZ5i</a> - Made by  jagerstaffel.
57- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3029576" target="_blank">SpaceSkin</a> - Made by supersolver17.
58- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3029578" target="_blank">Virtual Home</a> - Made by bowbowhead.
59- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3030064" target="_blank">Cathode</a> - Made by Kilos.
60- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3030275" target="_blank">Fractured Glass </a> - Made by euphemism.
61- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3030442" target="_blank">EZilver</a> - Made by Sasuke96.
62- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3030452" target="_blank">iEZ5</a> - Made by KrooLa.
63- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3030936" target="_blank">Wild Speed EZVi</a> - Made by Mr Skinner.
64- <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3031444" target="_blank">AmigaOS</a> - Made by TomF1.
<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->65x <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3031357" target="_blank">KidMade</a> - Made by jacboy. (incomplete skin. missing splash animation.Wrong splash screens file name.)
65x <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3031477" target="_blank">Exorigin</a> - Made by alkahest. (incomplete skin. missing splash animation.Wrong splash screens file name.)<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> (Posted after the end line but accepted by Fast6191. <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=3031472" target="_blank">Reason here)</a>.



<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><u>Tips for skinners</u> :</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b>First of all, always use the last version of Ez Skin Forger : <a href="http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12302" target="_blank">>> Ez Skin Forger on filetrip <<</a></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

1- no need to own any ez5 flashcart to test your splash.ani. Download moonshell 2.10 and install it on your microSD. replace the splash.ani in /moonshl2/internal folder. Launch moonshell 2.10 and watch the result.  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/cool.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="cool.gif" /> 
2- upper and lower splash screens are first loaded when kernel start (skinname_up.bin and skinname_bottom.bin)
3- splash animation is played on upper screen just after. If no .ani found in /EZ5shell/skin folder, it play the default ez5 animation.
That's why we advice you to not drop this part and make a splash animation for your entry.
4- <b>skin name mustn't exceed 8 char + dat extension. example : <i>skinname.dat </i><= max name's lenght.</b>.
5- don't hesitate to drag and drop your system icons where you wish on the lower screen. Just avoid collision with others (if collision is disabled in ez skin forger). There is almost no limit to your creativity.
6- ESF support PNG files mean you are able to use transparency (alpha channel). don't hesitate to use it. 
All has been thought to not bridle skinner's mind creativity.  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /> 
7- to change selected bar color on upper screen, simply right click on it and select a color.
8- to change selected bar color transparency, take a look at the <i>Setting.ini</i> file in ezskinforger, line <i>FileListSelectItemBGTransparency=170</i>. 
255 value is a plain color.
9- to move system icons or system text, just left click on them and drop them where you wish.
10- to test a system icon, right click on it. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" />


<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><u>Tips for ADVANCED skinners</u> :</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

Ez Skin forger lets you edit main files but not all. As some of you as probably found, there is templates files in /makeskin/template folder.
I will gives tips for those files in this section.
<b>But be careful of 2 very important things here :
* First, be sure to not use indexed color or the skin will crash under the ez5i kernel.Ez Skin Forger doesn't monitor the template folder to convert those indexed color. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" />
* second, do not remove any of the file, you <u>must</u> have 64 pictures (i don't count the windows xp thumbs.db of course) in the template folder. Also be sure to respect their size (x,y) and their format (png or bmp).

Note that now Ez Skin Forger RN93 is able to auto-load your custom template when you open your .ess project.</b>  It will load the content of the folder named :  essskinname_template_files. If it can't find it, it load the default template folder located in ezskinforger/makeskin/template. 
See the Sample Skin example for more information. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" />

a-  <a href="http://a.imageshack.us/img19/1931/ez5iprogresswnd.png" target="_blank">progress_wnd.png</a> picture is used to display the rom loading progress bar when a game is started. His size is 224x59 and it's displayed on touchscreen at coordinates X=16 and Y=66. The file progress_BootRom_bar.png is displayed at coordinates X=20 and Y=88 and duplicated incrementally on X axe until it reach X=235.
b- scroll bar : SB_Grip_Normal.png & SB_Grip_Press.png are not displayed.
The kernel uses 7 files for that : SB_BG.png (scroll bar background), SB_GripBG_Normal.png & SB_GripBG_Press.png (scroll bar body duplicated in Y axe by the kernel), SB_GripBottom_Normal.png & SB_GripBottom_Press.png (scroll bar bottom), SB_GripTop_Normal.png &  SB_GripTop_Press.png (scroll bar top). Notice that the scroll_bar.png picture is used for the scroll bar background in the cheat window. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" />


<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><u>FAQs</u> :</b> <!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<b>- "is there a ez5i skin viewer ? i don't have a ez5i but i want to join this contest..."</b>
<i>Sure there is. As explained in the main post, you can download Ez Skin Forger and read my tutorial on Ez-Flash forum.</i>

<b>- "I suppose we are allowed to change our entry (for instance, if the game name became longer than the space I provided) as long as we do it before the contest ends."</b>
<i>Sure, but revise the version number on filetrip so we know you have modified it</i>

<b>- "Just something I'm hoping an EZ5 owner can do in their spare time (if they so wish to help the skinners in the competition), you would have my utmost respect and gratitude if you would be so kind as to give a complete video of every possible screen and icon that can appear (so there would be a demonstration of the progress bars and whatever else that most of the reviews I have seen don't show) preferably with crystal clear quality and a default skin, though just decent quality is fine."</b>
<i>Here you go JP :</i> 
[tv]32303-68[/tv]

<b>- "Anyone know what toggle control does?"</b>
<i>Toggle control open the rom setting panel where you can select Softreset, RTS, RTG, Cheat mode, Special Mode ... etc</i>

<b>- "What does System control do then? Is that light settings?"</b>
<i>It opens the system panel where you can select language, ez 3in1 rumble strenght, ez 3in1 mode and the skin.</i>

<b>- "what is displayed on the bottom screen during the splash.ani"</b>
<i>The file skinname_bottom.bin is displayed while skinname.ani is played.</i>

<b>- "I want to replace the icons, but I'm not sure what those icons do.
Could somebody explain what each icon does, so I can make a fitting icon for that?"</b>
<i><a href="http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/8819/ez5iconsexplanation.png" target="_blank">Take a look at this snapshot</a>. From left to right : Shutdown icon, moonshell icon (launch moonshel 2), brightness icon, system settings icon (where we set language, ez3in1 mode and rumble, skin), rom settings icon (where we set ROM's SR, RTS, IGG, Cheat). </i>

<b>- "Do i need to have the launch button or my DS bios skin can launch the game using the game icon?"</b>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-competition?view=findpost&p=2977209" target="_blank"><i>Check this answer</i></a>


----------



## Another World (Jul 11, 2010)

cool contest. limited stuff is fun. too bad flash kits don't have a 20yr resale value increase, lol.

-another world


----------



## Blastoise (Jul 11, 2010)

Sounds good! Will have to start designing!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 11, 2010)

By "illegal" do you mean copyrighted images like video game characters?


----------



## regnad (Jul 11, 2010)

Just what we need! 

EZ-Flash has by far the smallest, crappest selection of skins.


----------



## Cloudywolf (Jul 11, 2010)

Ohh true... So are we aloud to make 'themed' skins if the images are traded marked/copyrighted?

Will EZ5i  actually be using out skins or something that will profit off the skins?

(Will post entry in this post when done)

Good luck and have fun everyone!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 11, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> By "illegal" do you mean copyrighted images like video game characters?


If that extends to all copyrighted characters...I better learn how to make abstract art, otherwise my entry might just be a bunch of scribbles on paper xD.
Also, I looked at the images in the demo.dat and there seems to be more images there than I have been able to see on any video or some of the other skins I looked at (like the double_icon and screensaver images). Are those files even used/needed?


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 11, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD I personally want to enter this but I can't make art.


----------



## Alfadir (Jul 11, 2010)

Cool, a contest, i will try to make something for this linker ^^


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 11, 2010)

Yay, a reason to make a skin again. I'm on it!


----------



## JackSakamoto (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm in this competition !


----------



## viz (Jul 11, 2010)

im interested and willing to try


----------



## janouis (Jul 11, 2010)

is there a ez5i skin viewer? i don't have a ez5i but i want to join this contest...


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 11, 2010)

Awrighty then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But if I do win, I only want the 3-in-1s


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 11, 2010)

Started a FAQ in my first answer of this thread.


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 11, 2010)

Man, those limited edition EZ5i look *SO nice*. Good luck to everyone involved.


----------



## TLOZ (Jul 11, 2010)

My competition-submission:
I'm new here and didn't know where to post the skin URL, so I'll post it here:
http://filetrip.net/g25124775-BlueCube.html
Hope you like it, hope I win  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Important to mention: All icons and backgrounds were completely made by me - I didn't change the template though)

The "BlueCube"-Skin for ezflash - Preview:



















(Updated to version 1.2: Added arrows and the "launch"-button, hope you like it)

+++ Another skin I made (NOT for this competition - Just a present for you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) +++
Download latest version of the Windows (aka Windoof) 98 skin...


----------



## TotalInfinity (Jul 11, 2010)

God, I got to replace my old Supercard SD. I'm so in, those look so awesome.


----------



## viz (Jul 11, 2010)

nice one TLOZ

so i take it ez5i isnt restricted to crappy 16bit .bmp like the scdstwo im used to skinning for is?

thats good news


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 11, 2010)

TLOZ said:
			
		

> My competition-submission:
> I'm new here and didn't know where to post the skin URL, so I'll post it here:
> http://filetrip.net/g25124775-BlueCube.html
> Hope you like it, hope I win


Thanks TLOZ for your entry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But your skin is incomplete. The 2 splash screen are not present.

Please check my tutorial to see how to build them : http://ezflash.sosuke.com/viewtopic.php?p=69650#p69650

In your case, files *bluecube_up.bin* and *bluecube_bottom.bin* are missing.

The file EZSkin.ini is not required.

Edit : nice splash.ani  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think i need to gives some tips on my first post along with FAQ.
The plash.ani is displayed on top screen, when kernel start.

This said, perhaps you will have to switch top and bottom background in ez skin forger ?


----------



## TLOZ (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I try to solve the problems and update my skin as soon as possible


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 11, 2010)

Also add your preview picture in your entry post with upper and lower screen.


First post updated with bold text (see [1] lines), thanks FAST6191.
And my first post in this thread got a Tips section now.


----------



## TLOZ (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok, I added the missing files and switched the screens.
I hope it works now


----------



## Escape (Jul 11, 2010)

I guess I'll try making one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just one little problem though - when I try to download the skin editor from filetrip, it stops downloading after 2.5MB, and therefor it won't let me extract the files :/
Any chance uploading it to a different site? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 11, 2010)

TLOZ said:
			
		

> Ok, I added the missing files and switched the screens.
> I hope it works now


Looks good on my EZ5i this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, a last advice if you wish, you can also preview your splash.ani in your entry post with an animated gif.
By the look at your work it should be simple for you to make that. 
Also, don't hesitate to show other screens like cheat window, and shutdown window in your preview. Could be a gif animated as well.
Use ESF previewer and grab screen for that.

This are only advices.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@all : I will update often my first post about Tips and FAQ. Don't hesitate to check it.


----------



## TLOZ (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok, I think it's finally done now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Mbmax
Thanks VERY much for the advices


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jul 11, 2010)

Very nice skin TLOZ. I've been waiting for new skins for my EZFVi, and now we'll all be getting some great ones!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 11, 2010)

Both me and my cousin share the same email and want to participate and my cousin wasn`t able to create an account so can this profile send 2 entries?
By the way,I did read something saying one entry per person but we`re 2 people


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jul 11, 2010)

Very nice TLOZ, even though I dont have an EZ5i, I gave your theme five stars.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 11, 2010)

My entry:





Title: UniqueGeeks.Net Space
Author: Evan Dixon (UniqueGeek at GBAtemp.Net)

UniqueGeeks.Net Download Link
Filetrip Download Link

This is actually my first flashcart skin.

*Using Mind Control*
You _will_ give me the prize....
*End Using Mind Control*

[Edit]
Apparently I'm the second person to enter.

[Edit2]Updated 7/12/10.  Added Launch button and shutdown confirmation now looks like the rest of the skin
[Edit 3]Updated 7/15/10.  Made new space.ani, added new top screen file list background, added run button pressed image


----------



## Escape (Jul 11, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> when I try to download the skin editor from filetrip, it stops downloading after 2.5MB, and therefor it won't let me extract the files :/
> Any chance uploading it to a different site?
> Thanks in advance!



I'm feeling ignored :


----------



## viz (Jul 11, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Escape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here i mirrored the file on my site:

http://abolishapathy.info/EZSkinForger.zip

try that


----------



## pokeboy100 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's my entry: 











I call it, the deluxe mudkipz skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Link: http://filetrip.net/f12147-Deluxe-Mudkip-Skin-1-0.html


----------



## Chesty257 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll start making my skin, so i will post it later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
EDIT 2:
EDIT 3:
EDIT 4:
Check the changelog on filetrip

Here's the link:
ttp://filetrip.net/f12177-Coffee-1-3.html

And a preview:


----------



## Blake1710 (Jul 12, 2010)

This is my entry. 'Paper'.

http://filetrip.net/f12148-EZ-Flash-V-Paper-Skin-1-0.html

Preview:









Good luck to everyone.


----------



## qlum (Jul 12, 2010)

I always found that there where to few skins for the ez-flash V I hope this contest will at least bring 20 more good skins.


----------



## viz (Jul 12, 2010)

is it not possible to change that blue bar color in the top screen?

nvm figured it out


----------



## gisel213 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is my entry....     Dangerously Addictive

skin 












Splash











Animation






Updated Link Filetrip

http://filetrip.net/f12252-ezvii-1-1.html

Edit figured out and displayed animation now....

Gotta Love those flashcarts


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 12, 2010)

EZVi Clear

Screens:



Spoiler



























I have an extra DS lite board, so I took a pic and made a skin...

Edit: added the missing clear_up.bin file... sorry about that!  Also updated the icons (wasn't 100% happy with the originals) and included a launch button.


----------



## viz (Jul 12, 2010)

what the name of the font you used, I like it


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 12, 2010)

Heh. The submitted themes are looking great so far. I'll be submitting one soon as well but unfortunaely it will feature Rockman.EXE which is copyrighted by CAPCOM. I like Rockman.EXE very much but i think i'll make the theme for the fun, and not necessarily for the prize.


----------



## viz (Jul 12, 2010)

heres a preview of my skin, not quite finished

gotta make an animation still, which will be time consuming

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325998/preview1.jpg

critique/suggestions welcome


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 12, 2010)

This looks good, so I'll have a bash. I'm making a theme based on the HTC Hero


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok guys. Thanks for your participation.
I will check your entries today when i have time and tell you if they are valide.


----------



## popoffka (Jul 12, 2010)

@viz
Looking great! However, I'd recommend moving the up/down arrow keys somewhere to the right, like in the default EZV skin - http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/9327/95462573.jpg. 

Btw, why don't I see "launch" button in everyone's works?


----------



## viz (Jul 12, 2010)

launch button is hidden by default for some reason

is it needed?, can you not press A or something? dont have a cart to test these things


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jul 12, 2010)

viz said:
			
		

> launch button is hidden by default for some reason
> 
> is it needed?, can you not press A or something? dont have a cart to test these things


You can press A and it'll still launch. It's just a nice touch for those who like to use a stylus.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 12, 2010)

@all : keep in mind that creativity is the leitmotif of this contest, so don't hesitate to change everything available in Ez Skin forger. System icons for example. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A tips : http://www.iconfinder.com/

And like told in Tips, you can drag an drop everything on touch screen.

Last, *transparency (alpha channel) is a very interesting feature* in PNG pictures that will help you to create amazing skin, so don't hesitate to use it !
See those example :











Left to right : touch screen, Popup panel  and setting panel  previews

Also you can interact with the background like it's done on this demo skin (only a demo to show you guys, be careful of copyrighted pictures). When you click on right robot it correspond to arrow down and the other bot arrow up.
When you click on the sun, it's light control.
See ? There is almost no limit do your creativity, so go on guys and be creative !!!


----------



## updowners (Jul 12, 2010)

viz said:
			
		

> heres a preview of my skin, not quite finished
> 
> gotta make an animation still, which will be time consuming
> 
> ...



It looks really good. I hope my noob pixel art skills will work


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 12, 2010)

o.0 I think I'm screwed xD. My skin is probably going to get owned (I'm still going to submit it though, after I finish of course). 
Just something I'm hoping an EZ5 owner can do in their spare time (if they so wish to help the skinners in the competition), you would have my utmost respect and gratitude if you would be so kind as to give a complete video of every possible screen and icon that can appear (so there would be a demonstration of the progress bars and whatever else that most of the reviews I have seen don't show) preferably with crystal clear quality and a default skin, though just decent quality is fine.

Anyways, good luck to the rest of the skinners. Although I currently detest everyone in the spirit of attempting to win and will try my best to beat the lot of you, I'm hoping to see some wicked-ass skins so don't disappoint xD (we can be friends afterwards...unless I don't win, jk.)


----------



## env (Jul 12, 2010)

Cool! I'm so entering this.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 12, 2010)

popoffka said:
			
		

> Btw, why don't I see "launch" button in everyone's works?


Well, it's not required because we can press A to launch a game or enter a folder.
BTW, when i doesn't use the launch button icon in my skins, i do a trick so we can start the game by touching the game's icon.

I enabled Launch icon check box, change manually coordinate to match game icon one and enter the same size than the game icon (32x32).
Done !


----------



## TLOZ (Jul 12, 2010)

viz said:
			
		

> heres a preview of my skin, not quite finished
> 
> gotta make an animation still, which will be time consuming
> 
> ...



Woah! Very impressive!
Great work!


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 12, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Here is my entry....     Dangersously Addictive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi gisel213 and thanks for your entry.
BTW, it's an incomplete skin (missing splash screens and splash animation). Please pay attention at the first and second post. 

Also, your skin name exceed 8 char !

Please fix that if you wish your entry get validated.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 12, 2010)

Buckeye said:
			
		

> EZVi Clear
> 
> Screens:
> 
> ...


Hi Buckeye and thanks for your entry but a file is missing : *clear_up.bin*
Even if you made a splash .ani that use the top screen, you must provide the upper splash picture.
If someone wish to not display the animation and delete it there will be no upper screen background and the ezflash default will be displayed.


----------



## popoffka (Jul 12, 2010)

@TLOZ

Just tested your skin on my EZVi - it looks great!
The only things that'd be good to be fixed IMHO are arrows (they're pretty small and too simple) and the "Launch" button.


----------



## S.loeb88 (Jul 12, 2010)

Good morning. you one has the right to make multiple skin ?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 12, 2010)

S.loeb88 said:
			
		

> Good morning. you one has the right to make multiple skin ?



Nope, only one entry per user.


----------



## S.loeb88 (Jul 12, 2010)

agree thank you


----------



## Escape (Jul 12, 2010)

viz said:
			
		

> Escape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but it still downloads only 2.5MB for some reason (and it won't let me extract it). 
What a dumb computer, I really think I should get a new one :/
I don't suppose it's possible to upload a folder, right?

BTW, it's not a problem of memory, as I have plenty of it. I downloaded many things from other sites, and they all finish 100%, but for some odd reason, this file stops only after 79%


----------



## Andytoxic (Jul 12, 2010)

And here's my entry:

It's a skin of my favourite System - Ubuntu Linux in its current version 10.04:

Desktop










Shutdown Window Preview





Cheat Window Preview





Splash - no animation





Splash - animation





Splash - Bottom





Name: Ubuntu EZV skin
Download: Filetrip

Have fun with this


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 12, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Thanks, but it still downloads only 2.5MB for some reason (and it won't let me extract it).
> What a dumb computer, I really think I should get a new one :/
> I don't suppose it's possible to upload a folder, right?
> 
> BTW, it's not a problem of memory, as I have plenty of it. I downloaded many things from other sites, and they all finish 100%, but for some odd reason, this file stops only after 79%


Clear your internet browser cache and try again.


----------



## Alfadir (Jul 12, 2010)

It's my entry :
*EZ*enis 1.1 by Alfadir


It's an adaptation of one of my favorit windows theme, AZENIS by yingjunjiu (it's a free theme and i had asked him to use it).












































Version 1 :


Spoiler







































Download :
*EZ*enis 1.1 by Alfadir


----------



## evandixon (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like I have some real competition now.


----------



## Escape (Jul 12, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Escape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err... what do you mean by that?


----------



## Mr Skinner (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm In.

I will make a Good Skin!


----------



## teh_PaRaDoX (Jul 12, 2010)

*SM Deluxe - Skin for EZ-Flash V(i)*

Download via filetrip: here


Spoiler



*Home:*




*Loadingscreen:*




*Panels:*





*Bottom and Top.bin*:







*I've updated my skin now to v1.3! (re-compiled,  changed top and bottom.bin)
I think it's the final release now...*


----------



## Alfadir (Jul 12, 2010)

Mbmax tryes every skins to check their validity for this contest.

So you will have an answer to your question soon.

P.S. : good skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



gut gespielt, Mario ist ein Wert!


----------



## Mr Skinner (Jul 12, 2010)

Mr Skinner said:
			
		

> I'm In.
> 
> I will make a Good Skin!




I Can participate with two or more skins?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 12, 2010)

Mr Skinner said:
			
		

> Mr Skinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you can't. The rules say one entry per person.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 12, 2010)

Delete this post.

I want a delete button for my own posts.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 12, 2010)

teh_PaRaDoX said:
			
		

> *SM Deluxe - Skin for EZ-Flash V(i)*
> 
> Download via filetrip: here
> 
> ...


Hi teh_PaRaDoX, and thanks for this great skin.
BTW, i'm affraid we can't accept it because it's based on copyrighted pictures.
Please, read again rules and FAQs of this contest.
Sorry.


----------



## teh_PaRaDoX (Jul 12, 2010)

Hmm..
which pictures ?
I'll fix it immediately.

(do you mean the mac os setting icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? )


----------



## evandixon (Jul 12, 2010)

teh_PaRaDoX said:
			
		

> Hmm..
> which pictures ?
> I'll fix it immediately.
> 
> ...


I think Mbmax means the Mario pictures.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's a preview for my skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TechGold:
Upper Screen





Lower Screen


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok. I was pretty sure this rule (about copyright) was troublesome.

We (judges and host webiste) have to talk about that and decide what to do.

pokeboy100 skin is also in this case.

Will gives you news soon guys.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 12, 2010)

I suppose we are allowed to change our entry (for instance, if the game name became longer than the space I provided) as long as we do it before the contest ends.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 12, 2010)

Sure, but revise the version number on filetrip so we know you have modified it.


----------



## TLOZ (Jul 12, 2010)

popoffka said:
			
		

> @TLOZ
> 
> Just tested your skin on my EZVi - it looks great!
> The only things that'd be good to be fixed IMHO are arrows (they're pretty small and too simple) and the "Launch" button.



Yeah, I just noticed that I didn't change the arrows too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll change that as soon as possible.
Thanks for your reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:
I uploaded the latest version 1.2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I added the arrows and a nice "launch" button.


----------



## viz (Jul 12, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Here's a preview for my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice looking skin megaace

Ive got a pic in a similar vein I made from one of my older skins you can do what you like with






id understand if you dont want to though


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 12, 2010)

viz said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I like it as it's now.

And I've got a problem with Makesplash, I load up the splash.ini, then Makesplash shows some error (????????)
and it doesn't work then. 
Somebody know a solution for that?


----------



## evandixon (Jul 12, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> viz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you using Bitmaps?  I used PNGs, and it complained.

If not, I've written a tool for image conversion long ago.  Sorry for the outdatedness:
http://apps.uniquegeeks.net/e/ImageTypeConverter/publish.htm


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 12, 2010)

UniqueGeek said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I used PNGs first, but then I made them all into Bitmaps.. so I don't know what it could be, but thanks!

EDIT: It worked now, thanks for your help.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 12, 2010)

Makeskin doesn't like indexed colors. Be sure to use RVB mode.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's a preview of my skin:
http://i817.photobucket.com/albums/zz91/Th...pg?t=1278958152
http://i817.photobucket.com/albums/zz91/Th...pg?t=1278958152
It's not finished yet, as you can see.


P.S. Anyone know what toggle control does?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's my entry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Preview is some posts above.

http://filetrip.net/f12159-TechGold-1-0.html


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 12, 2010)

btyre said:
			
		

> Here's a preview of my skin:
> http://i817.photobucket.com/albums/zz91/Th...pg?t=1278958152
> http://i817.photobucket.com/albums/zz91/Th...pg?t=1278958152
> It's not finished yet, as you can see.
> ...


Toggle control open the rom setting panel where you can select Softreset, RTS, RTG, Cheat mode, special mode ... etc

Nice preview !


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks!
P.s. What does System control do then? Is that light settings?
EDIT: Ouch! My sig hurts!


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 12, 2010)

btyre said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> P.s. What does System control do then? Is that light settings?
> EDIT: Ouch! My sig hurts!


It opens the system panel where you can select language, ez 3in1 rumble strenght, ez 3in1 mode (rumble or gbalink for pokemon games or opera) and the skin.
i will try to record something to show the kernel running and how skins are displayed on it.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 12, 2010)

New Shots:
Top Screen
Bottom Screen
DAT file download:
Dat file


----------



## viz (Jul 12, 2010)

anyone with a cart wanna test my skin

edit:outdated link

still need to make the splash+animation, so id love confirmation that the skin itself has no problems


----------



## qlum (Jul 12, 2010)

I always found it strange with ez-flash V it has a about the best skinning capability's and yet it has the most limited selection of skins. I hope the winners of this contest will continue to make good skins for there new card.


----------



## .Chris (Jul 12, 2010)

is it okay if i use one of the shirt compo entries for my theme? thanks in advance

or if i use gbatemp's banner?


----------



## bowbowhead (Jul 13, 2010)

As this is a competition of uniqueness and creativity, I feel that posting our final products and making it public is not a good idea. Other competitors can easily view this thread to take ideas, giving an advantage to those who wait until the last minute to submit, and the quicker competitors get screwed over.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 13, 2010)

bowbowhead said:
			
		

> As this is a competition of uniqueness and creativity, I feel that posting our final products and making it public is not a good idea. Other competitors can easily view this thread to take ideas, giving an advantage to those who wait until the last minute to submit, and the quicker competitors get screwed over.


Like I have, so mine has a launch button You didn't see that.  Really.

Being a competiton of uniqueness (I win at that, UniqueGeeks.Net Space by UniqueGeek), if the newer entries look very similer to the older ones, the judges might decide differently.

However, we can change our entries at any time (as long as we change the revison number on filetrip)


----------



## viz (Jul 13, 2010)

if you are worried about being one-upped so to speak id suggest waiting till the last days to see your competition then react accordingly with creativity


----------



## waffle1995 (Jul 13, 2010)

im making a psp/ps3/xmb skin.


----------



## TotalInfinity (Jul 13, 2010)

Is it possible to add a custom font? Mine is almost done, and it's a beast. I'd post preview pics, but I'm paranoid and want it to stay secret for now. I'm gunning for top 5, so I'm putting a lot of work into it.


----------



## viz (Jul 13, 2010)

show em if you got em  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway im having trouble making the animation, everything I do throws me that ???????? error, makes me feel dumb


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 13, 2010)

viz said:
			
		

> anyway im having trouble making the animation, everything I do throws me that ???????? error, makes me feel dumb


If you want, I can compile it for you (unless the problem ends up being because of the images...)


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2010)

viz said:
			
		

> anyone with a cart wanna test my skin
> 
> http://www.abolishapathy.info/royal.dat
> 
> still need to make the splash+animation, so id love confirmation that the skin itself has no problems



Tested it and it looks good!

What kind of problems are you having with the animation?


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 13, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> viz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps all his BMP are in indexed colors ? I know it's troublesome with makesplash.ani.


----------



## viz (Jul 13, 2010)

Buckeye said:
			
		

> viz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks for testing it, really appreciate

about my animation, i have the source .psd which I made the animation by hand
and I saved each frame (out of 25) into a 24 bit depth rgb .bmp and renamed them to splash001.bmp .002 etc

heres the files if you wanna check them out:
http://rocketsurgery.mylha.com/animation.zip


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 13, 2010)

Viz, i can see with an hex editor in the header of all BMP, BM8.
Should be BM6. I fixed an animation of a chinese skinner like that.
Photoshop seems to make that kind of BMPs ...
I converted all BMP with paint.net and it worked.


----------



## viz (Jul 13, 2010)

ok ill try using a different program then or convert em

thanks for the info though, that's basically what was holding me back from entering as Im pretty much done


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2010)

Same here - only I converted using GIMP and it worked just fine.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 13, 2010)

viz said:
			
		

> ok ill try using a different program then or convert em
> 
> thanks for the info though, that's basically what was holding me back from entering as Im pretty much done


Irfanview has done that greatly here (batch mode). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I paste you a link very soon

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B5VV91IB

Edit : splash.ani tested on my ez5i without problem. Nice animation.


----------



## viz (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks for the help

ill throw everything on filetemp in the morning with some previews


----------



## lefangz (Jul 13, 2010)

Can I use this image for the contest


----------



## teh_PaRaDoX (Jul 13, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Ok. I was pretty sure this rule (about copyright) was troublesome.
> 
> We (judges and host webiste) have to talk about that and decide what to do.
> 
> ...


Some good news for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## kenshin-dragon (Jul 13, 2010)

ok here is my entry




http://filetrip.net/f12168-EZVi-sunset-skin-1-0.html

hope you enjoy my hand drawing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also one question how long would it take to get then once sent?


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 13, 2010)

teh_PaRaDoX said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still waiting for an answer.


----------



## rylen (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm currently making a Golden Sun theme, but then I read that Copyrighted characters are not allowed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I guess I have to start over again

Here's a preview of the theme that I was making


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 13, 2010)

rylen said:
			
		

> I'm currently making a Golden Sun theme, but then I read that Copyrighted characters are not allowed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Release the skin anyways, I'm sure other people would love to have a Golden Sun theme. Of course, you would still need a new entry though if it isn't allowed.


----------



## env (Jul 13, 2010)

I dont have EZFlash so I want to ask this question.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I saw on some vids that some parts of the skin include  big folder icons, gba icon, moonshell 2 scroll bar, etc. and others. Until I saw this folder on the *EZSkinForger.* 

_C:\xx..\EZSkinForger\MakeSkin\*Template*_

Some parts of it are looked exactly like the one with moonshell  2 default skin.
Can we modify it? How to compile it together with the skin .dat package? (Its nowhere you can edit it on EZSkinforger)


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 13, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> I dont have EZFlash so I want to ask this question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely ! you can modify those templates but be careful to not change any size or picture format or makeskin.exe will warn you !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ESF use this folder to compile the .dat file.

I'm about to post a video showing how the ez5i kernel runs. Wish to thanks the guy who has made this video, he will recognize himself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : Video posted in my first post in this thread, in FAQs. 
Hope you enjoy it !


----------



## env (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry about that I think I'm kinda good at making things like this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I'm gonna beat you all guys! XD
So this means that there is also a calendar screen saver thing on EZFlash V? (just answer don't quote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## el_popi (Jul 13, 2010)

so bad, as my friend above i was doing also a GS skin =/. i guess we'll have to start from begining.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was a tribute for all those years waiting for a new GS ;p... anyway i think i'll finish it.


----------



## janouis (Jul 13, 2010)

i want to join but is hard to make a skin without the actual flash cart.. good luck to you env..


----------



## env (Jul 13, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> i want to join but is hard to make a skin without the actual flash cart.. good luck to you env..


Thanks, and goodluck to ALL!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You're not joining bro?  tsk.


----------



## c_house (Jul 13, 2010)

Just going to buy one anyway. My Acekard is starting to go wonky.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 13, 2010)

@env : there will be a calendar screen saver. Not yet implemented in the current kernel.
So it will not count at all in the contest. But if you wish to see your calendar appeared one day like magie, just modify the template.


----------



## env (Jul 13, 2010)

@Mbmax: I see, looking at some parts of it I notice that some calendar parts are still lacking (like colortbl.ini for colors etc.) 

Another question: (My keen eye just got activated XD)
At the "setting.ini" If I change *CustomSelectTextBackground=1* to *CustomSelectTextBackground=0* Will the *FL_Single_ItemBG_Select.png* take place so I can edit it also to replace the block solid color of SelectText Background?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seems confusing.
(Is it ok if I ask questions like this on the thread?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## janouis (Jul 13, 2010)

@env: i'm not entering but i want to haha...  best of luck to all!


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 13, 2010)

The website is extremely slow :/
(^ Ez flash site)
I can't start without having the right tools xD
Ah well, I hope it'll be back in a few moments.
I'll start with drawing stuff in photoshop I guess...
Good luck all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: Oh btw, in what resolution are the skins?


----------



## viz (Jul 13, 2010)

My skin is finished.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I call it Royal, its purple (with some pink) for the most part. Good colors imo.

_this is my official entry_






--










http://filetrip.net/f12176-Royal-1-0.html


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 13, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> teh_PaRaDoX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As we have no answer, and don't want to let you waste your time waiting for that, we decided to let that kind of skin enter the contest.
Welcome aboard guys.


----------



## TLOZ (Jul 13, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Edit: Oh btw, in what resolution are the skins?



Upper Screen: 256x192p
Lower Screen: 256x192p
Buttons: As big as you want them to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(recommended: 16x16p or 32x32p)

Just one question: Is there any way to add music to the skin? (fe. bootup-sound or sth. like that)?


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 13, 2010)

TLOZ said:
			
		

> Just one question: Is there any way to add music to the skin? (fe. bootup-sound or sth. like that)?


That's a good question. It's not a secret to anybody, but the kernel is based on moonshell 2.0b5 code.
I never tried to add sound, but i will, to test.

Edit : no luck on this. seems that moonlight added this in later release.


----------



## teh_PaRaDoX (Jul 13, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is a good answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you! I'll optimize my skin now


----------



## popoffka (Jul 13, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> It's not a secret to anybody, but the kernel is based on moonshell 2.0b5 code.


Is it? I thought only Kernel v.1 was based on it, but 2 and 3 were written from scratch.
The fact that Kernel v.2 & 3 is unable to play music and videos (IIRC) proves me right.


----------



## TotalInfinity (Jul 13, 2010)

Loving that skin Viz, that's a sure winner there.

Anyway, I just saw that video on the second post. So EZ5i can change skins in the options menu? That's pretty impressive. When this is over I'm gonna load up the top 20 skins (if I win of course XD) in mine and cycle through them. 

And my skin should be posted later today. Just gotta finish up some of the pop up menus, got the icons and backgrounds done.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 13, 2010)

By the way, my username is UniqueGeek, not UniqueGeeks, as mentioned in the second post of this thread.  Confusing, perhaps, because my website is UniqueGeeks.net.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 13, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> is it okay if i use one of the shirt compo entries for my theme? thanks in advance
> 
> or if i use gbatemp's banner?


I have nothing against that.
But ask the maker of the artwork if you can use it for your skin.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 13, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> i want to join but is hard to make a skin without the actual flash cart.. good luck to you env..
> All you need is on first 2 post in this thread. Read them carefully and you will see that you don't need the flashcart to make a skin and enter this contest.
> QUOTE(tijntje_7 @ Jul 13 2010, 05:40 PM) The website is extremely slow :/
> (^ Ez flash site)
> ...







All you need is on Filetrip. Are you sure you have read the first post ?


----------



## teh_PaRaDoX (Jul 13, 2010)

teh_PaRaDoX said:
			
		

> *SM Deluxe - Skin for EZ-Flash V(i)*
> 
> Download via filetrip: here
> 
> ...


Newer Version is online!
Improvement suggestions are welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw: music in the background would be nice


----------



## Chesty257 (Jul 13, 2010)

Chesty257 said:
			
		

> I'll start making my skin, so i will post it later
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Skin updated also, to v1.3, and its much more improved than its first version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All the skins looking cool too ;D. I hope mine is good enough to win though.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 13, 2010)

Added a new Tips in my first post about splash.ani. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also added all new entries i forgotten.

Not yet tested all skins, but when i have time i will.
Also if a skin is complete and working, i will comment on filetrip.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 13, 2010)

I finally managed to finish my animation of the top screen. (Which took me about 5 hours, YES FIVE HOURS! o.o)
But it looks epic now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But eehhh..
When I exported it to .gif
It lost LOTS of quality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Flash CS5, am I doing it wrong? (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
I really don't want to start over :/
(FIVE HOURS!)
But even if I have to start over, what do I need to change?
I used photoshop CS5 for the creation of the basic image, and animated in flash.
Please help me, I can really use one of those carts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: For example, the quality viz got with his theme is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But mine has random non-fitting pixels in it :/


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 13, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> I finally managed to finish my animation of the top screen. (Which took me about 5 hours, YES FIVE HOURS! o.o)
> But it looks epic now
> 
> 
> ...



Animation goes frame by frame, you have to put every frame on a own picture (.bmp) and then compile all your frames to a splash.ini with Makesplash.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 13, 2010)

^ OOOOOoohhhh That explains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you, I will do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A lot easier than I thought lol.
Thanks again


----------



## el_popi (Jul 13, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> As we have no answer, and don't want to let you waste your time waiting for that, we decided to let that kind of skin enter the contest.
> Welcome aboard guys.



Aw i started the new one and now i dont know what to submit xD.

non copyright one =/: ------------------------------- copyright one =/:


----------



## TotalInfinity (Jul 14, 2010)

el_popi said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I *LOVE* the one on the left. I'd submit that one.

I'm gonna change my entry up, I don't like what I have so far. It'll probably be another couple of days till I finish.


----------



## el_popi (Jul 14, 2010)

lol don't think so, those are my 2 firts skins ;p lets wait for the professionals to submit their skins haha


----------



## lachlan383 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey guys,

I seem to be having a bit of a problem with the skin editor.



Spoiler











As you can see above, my icons are all in place, but in the top-right of each an every one, there is a single blue pixel. This pixel is definitely not there in the actual image, its being added in by the skin editor.

Anyone have ANY idea why? It doesn't show up when I use bitmaps, but I really wanna use transparency.


----------



## viz (Jul 14, 2010)

i get those too (see my previews)

relatively sure they go away when you compile the skin


----------



## lachlan383 (Jul 14, 2010)

viz said:
			
		

> i get those too (see my previews)
> 
> relatively sure they go away when you compile the skin



Ahh, OK. Is there any chance that someone with a card could check for us?


----------



## Chesty257 (Jul 14, 2010)

lachlan383 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I seem to be having a bit of a problem with the skin editor.
> 
> ...



Try making the full pack and then check it out, i think it will not appear (i got a single block of those on the .ess file, but not on the .dat one ;D)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 14, 2010)

*Urgent Question!*


I've compiled a series of 32 bitmap images to serve as my splash animation. I set them up as instructed in the tutorial (splash000, splash001, splash02, etc.) and edited the splash.ini to 32 FPS.
The problem is, I open MakeSplash and open splash.ini only to get an error message and no splash.ani.

After a few tries with this, I edited the names of the bitmaps to different names (EZP000, EZP001, EZP002, etc.) along with the splash.ini and still got the same error.


I need this splash animation to complete my skin and could really use some help.


----------



## viz (Jul 14, 2010)

sounds like the same problem i was having

bit of discussion a few pages back if you wanna look into it

but in my case photoshop was saving as the wrong type of .bmp files and they had to be converted with ifranview or something


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 14, 2010)

viz said:
			
		

> sounds like the same problem i was having
> 
> bit of discussion a few pages back if you wanna look into it
> 
> but in my case photoshop was saving as the wrong type of .bmp files and they had to be converted with ifranview or something


omg, thanks a ton!

I got it create the splash and I can now upload my skin!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 14, 2010)

*OFFICIAL ENTRY*

Skin Name: *EZPaint*
Download: *EZPaint*
Author: *_Chaz_* (that's me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Preview Images:










































Additional Notes: 
- The splash animation should run a bit faster on the EZV as I set it to 32 fps, this is simply a preview.
- In all honesty, it reminds me a bit of a Zaku II (if anyone even knows what that is)...


Change Log 
(v 1.1)
- Recompiled in RN82 as requested by Mbmax.

(v 1.2)
- Recompiled in RN82 using .ess rather than .dat to avoid quality loss.
- Changed Pop Up Panel to one of correct size.

(v 1.3)
- Added pressed buttons (kept it colorful!).

(v 1.4)
- Fixed the Splash Animation, a lighter frame was added.


----------



## Lawlite (Jul 14, 2010)

I guess, I (newbie) join this too.

Name: *Lawlite* (GBAtemp) / Mixkun (NAVER) (Also me)
Theme: *Inazuma Eleven*
Download: *Filetrip - Inazuma Eleven 1.1*

Preview:


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 14, 2010)

popoffka said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, there is sadly no user's database link between GBAtemp and filetrip. Just register the same account nickname on filetrip.
If it's already taken by someone else, add a number at the end of your nickname.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 14, 2010)

Lawlite said:
			
		

> I guess, I (newbie) join this too.
> 
> Name: *Lawlite* (GBAtemp) / Mixkun (NAVER) (Also me)
> Theme: *Inzuma Eleven*
> ...


Yes, you need a separate account. I made one just for this contest.

Also, you may want to fix the preview.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 14, 2010)

lachlan383 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I seem to be having a bit of a problem with the skin editor.
> 
> ...


Dont worry, this is only related to ESF. Not appear once compiled.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 14, 2010)

I just found a minor bug in EZ Skin Forger RN81 and asked Cheryl Natsu to fix it.
She has done that quickly, thanks to her.

Ez Skin Forger RN82 is available now on filetrip (same link than before).

For the story, the file list color bar was not applied to the file FL_Double_ItemBG_Select.png in /makesin/template folder. Mean, its color change to default blue when we switch to big icon mode.

Sorry for that guys, but could you please compile again your skins with this version ?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 14, 2010)

I've started my skin from scratch, I didn't like how the colours looked. 
Anyway, how do you change the time and game name back ground? I want  to make them look translucent for something in my new skin.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 14, 2010)

btyre said:
			
		

> I've started my skin from scratch, I didn't like how the colours looked.
> Anyway, how do you change the time and game name back ground? I want  to make them look translucent for something in my new skin.


I'm not sure to understand your request.
You have a color field in ESF when you click on the time or game's name : Hex value RGB at bottom right.
Now about the background, it's a picture file so why don't you modify it so it fit to your wish ?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 14, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> I just found a minor bug in EZ Skin Forger RN81 and asked Cheryl Natsu to fix it.
> She has done that quickly, thanks to her.
> 
> Ez Skin Forger RN82 is available now on filetrip (same link than before).
> ...



I simply opened the old .dat file and recompiled in RN82. Will that suffice or is there more I have to do to avoid this bug?

Updated Filetrip download as well.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 14, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An advice. prefer to open the original project .ess than .dat. 
All sources files are packed in JPEG compression inside the dat, mean a not noticiable loose of quality, but loose for graphist's eyes.
As i'm a skinner and a purist, i advice you to re-open .ess and compile it again under RN82.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2010)

How do you change the color of the highlight in the list?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 14, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> How do you change the color of the highlight in the list?


Its on Mbmax's first post on the thread (since it is now edited to have tips and tricks). It is number 8 i think.


----------



## creativ (Jul 14, 2010)

here is my first preview
(only preview, it can be total different)


----------



## Blake1710 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've decided to start again, so consider my other entry deleted. I've uploaded the new one at filetrip here:

http://filetrip.net/g25124800-Serene-EZ-Flash-Skin.html

here's a preview:





Also, could someone tell me how to preview the animated parts, i can't seem to work it out.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 14, 2010)

W-w-whyyyy???
Why?
I made a light for light control.
It's called light.png (And yes, it is .png 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
I made the background transparent.
And when I load it in the EZ Skin Forger, it doesn't show anything :/
Nothing at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



WHYYYY!!!???

Does anybody here knows this problem and/or how to fix it?

Edit: Oh and what the fridge is up with the website the tutorial is on?
It just won't load for me. Can somebody please copy the tutorial and place it in a spoiler or something?
I hope the tutorial will help me o.o


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 14, 2010)

Box is checked in items properties ?

If you use only the pressed picture, provide an empty png for the not pressed picture.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 14, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> If you use only the pressed picture, provide an empty png for the not pressed picture.


Is that different from providing the same one?  (Probebly going to change this, in addition to a new top screen for large icon view)


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 14, 2010)

Finally! o.O
The tutorial page has loaded 
After loading for approximately 2 hours, it has finally finished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (O...o)
I can now read the tutorial. 
o.o

Edit: Question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is it possilbe to make an animated top screen?
And not the start-up, but the err... Normal? screen...


----------



## .Chris (Jul 14, 2010)

Is it okay for me to use the GBATemp banner, etc.?


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 14, 2010)

question. Question. QUESTION. QUESTIOOON!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What is up with the shut down panel background?
Especially the 'yes' 'no' buttons.
Is their location preset?
Does EZ skin forger magically recognise where I placed my custom buttons?
Or something else?
Is it changeable at all?
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Oh and don't skip the question above me due to this question being the newest post)

Edit: One last question, is there a way to emulate the ezvi?
Like in an emulator or something?
(preferably on the computer, I don't own an ezvi)


----------



## TLOZ (Jul 14, 2010)

Blake1710 said:
			
		

> Also, could someone tell me how to preview the animated parts, i can't seem to work it out.



You need a program that creates animated GIF pictures.
I used Animake (great program, it's freeware)

You can download it here .


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 14, 2010)

Here is my new skin:
Windows 7 for EZFlash V and Vi
Download Link Full pack including .ani file


----------



## teh_PaRaDoX (Jul 14, 2010)

Is it possible to animate both screens with the splash.ani ?
or only the upper screen ?

btw skin updated to 1.2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(compiled with new version and some bugfixxes)


			
				teh_PaRaDoX said:
			
		

> *SM Deluxe - Skin for EZ-Flash V(i)*
> 
> Download via filetrip: here
> 
> ...


----------



## el_popi (Jul 14, 2010)

well i finished it. i submit the skin now:

*Download*: EZky Skin

Preview:



Spoiler





























If someone could check for errors it i'd be glad


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 14, 2010)

ScreenShots of my Windows Vi theme:
http://i817.photobucket.com/albums/zz91/Th...pg?t=1279120894
http://i817.photobucket.com/albums/zz91/Th...pg?t=1279120894
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
EDIT:


----------



## env (Jul 14, 2010)

What's up with the color BLUE guys?


----------



## viz (Jul 14, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> What's up with the color BLUE guys?



real men use purple


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 14, 2010)

viz said:
			
		

> env said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or gold.


----------



## env (Jul 14, 2010)

@Gold, so true! XD


----------



## viz (Jul 14, 2010)

saw the post about new skinforge revision


http://filetrip.net/f12199-Royal-1-1.html
_
new entry revision_

changed a few things
i also desaturated the menu bar, hopefully i didnt forget an image


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 14, 2010)

My skin is almost complete.Almost done with the splash and then I shall move some buttons around and it WILL BE COMPLETE MUWAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 14, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> viz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Or even better...
BLUE!
EDIT:
Just upped a new version of my skin. Fixed the Game name tool bar.
Update


----------



## el_popi (Jul 14, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> viz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dun know why, blue is always the first colour it comes to my mind when i want to do any light design xD


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 14, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, I've done it. I will update my original post and the Filetrip download.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 14, 2010)

When trying to compile anything I get Run-Time error '76': path not found :/


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 14, 2010)

viz said:
			
		

> real men use purple


Rawr, you are giving away my skin's color palette xD


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 14, 2010)

Update:
Windows Vi
Changelog:
Not Much, Just compiled in RN82 and changed Run Icon
Next Release:
New Menus; Cheat Select, Shutdown Screen ect
RC1c

P.S. Does the option to take a screen shot of both screens work for anyone else?
P.P.S. Does my custom boot animation work?
P.P.P.S. This is my official entry


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 14, 2010)

I let my cousin enter instead of me,he said he completed and rushed his skin so I decided to upload it for him.
Here is a link to everything: http://www.mediafire.com/myfiles.php


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 14, 2010)

EZ-Megaman said:
			
		

> I let my cousin enter instead of me,he said he completed and rushed his skin so I decided to upload it for him.
> Here is a link to everything: http://www.mediafire.com/myfiles.php


It's just giving me a link to Media Fire's home page.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Then I'll reupload them: 

Preview
Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/file/gy3n0tznn2xafzy

Skin
Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/file/wuoyyd2kojonxtw


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 14, 2010)

EZ-Megaman said:
			
		

> Then I'll reupload them:
> 
> Preview
> Download link: http://www.mediafire.com/file/gy3n0tznn2xafzy
> ...


Hi EZ-Megaman. Could you please upload it also on filetrip link provided in first post of this contest ?
It will be more simple for judges to look at all skins on filetrip than on severals host webiste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 14, 2010)

Question what is displayed on the bottom screen during the spalsh.ani


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 14, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Finally! o.O
> The tutorial page has loaded
> After loading for approximately 2 hours, it has finally finished
> 
> ...


Just in my dreams.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 14, 2010)

teh_PaRaDoX said:
			
		

> Is it possible to animate both screens with the splash.ani ?
> or only the upper screen ?


No. Only the top screen.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 14, 2010)

UPDATE

I've updated my entry post with v 1.3. I've added pressed buttons and a new preview image to show them.




			
				ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Question what is displayed on the bottom screen during the spalsh.ani


The '_skinname_bottom.bin_' is displayed for both splash sequences.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks now I just have to move some things.DONE!!
http://filetrip.net/f12207-MysticSkin-1-0.html
Pretty Sure all pictures are not copyright,


----------



## Blake1710 (Jul 15, 2010)

Updated my skin to v 1.1. i change the fps of the animation to 12; it seemed to fast otherwise.

http://filetrip.net/f12188-Serene-EZ-Flash-Skin-1-1.html


----------



## bigel (Jul 15, 2010)

OFFICIAL ENTRY!

I think i will join this too!

Here´s my entry!

I hope you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Title: * MyMusic

*Author:* Bigel

*Download:* Here

So here are some screenshots of my work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



































EDIT: Version 1.2.1 is out now


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 15, 2010)

Does my splash.ani look ok? I need to know if its too fast or slow, if it displays properly ect


----------



## Blake1710 (Jul 15, 2010)

Updated yet again, new link: http://filetrip.net/f12188-Serene-EZ-Flash-Skin-1-2.html

Changes:


Spoiler


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 15, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> EZ-Megaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry but when I try to login,I just get sent to the page again with no new messages or anything,if I retry regestering,I always fail the spam bot test


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 15, 2010)

Ez Skin Forger RN86 is out !
Here is the change log :



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> - both screens snapshot enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks to env who helped me to figure out the nasty bug about template in a very particular case.
Be carefull on this bug and use ESF RN86 now.


----------



## Blake1710 (Jul 15, 2010)

will we need to recompile our themes using the new release?

EDIT: v1.3. recompiled in the new release as the above bug happened and wasn't sure whether it affected v1.2. also added a custom loading bar.
http://filetrip.net/g25124800-Serene-EZ-Flash-Skin.html


----------



## nintenderonico (Jul 15, 2010)

*Here's my entry*

*Name of Skin*: Galaxy





Images:


Spoiler













Configuration windows










Configuration games windows









Pop-up windows









Cheat windows:









Shutdown windows:









Splash no animation









Splash animation











*Download*:
Galaxy-skin


----------



## teh_PaRaDoX (Jul 15, 2010)

teh_PaRaDoX said:
			
		

> *SM Deluxe - Skin for EZ-Flash V(i)*
> 
> Download via filetrip: here
> 
> ...


Final release is out now... I think


----------



## env (Jul 15, 2010)

nvm


----------



## evandixon (Jul 15, 2010)

nintenderonico said:
			
		

> Here's my entry
> 
> Name of Skin: Space
> 
> ...


That might cause some conflict with mine.  Mine is UniqueGeeks.Net Sapce, but the shortened name is Space.


----------



## kevincela (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's my theme,i called it "Blue Style" but you can call it blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Preview:






Download:

here

*Now Updated to version 1.5,with splash.ani!*


----------



## nintenderonico (Jul 15, 2010)

UniqueGeek said:
			
		

> That might cause some conflict with mine.  Mine is UniqueGeeks.Net Sapce, but the shortened name is Space.


I changed the name of my skin Space to Galaxy.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 15, 2010)

Updated my entry to rev 1.3
http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-c...t&p=2976490


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 15, 2010)

I updated and uploaded my splash.ani and skin at Filetrip now: http://filetrip.net/f12226-Thanks-skin-entry-1-0.html
I only changed the splash.ani,btw.
EDIT: Tried it myself,but the Splash animation only shows the first frame and screen in this gif I made: http://www.iaza.com/work/100716C/Splash_00...915756-iaza.gif
And I didn't convert a gif to ani.
Can anyone help me on this?


----------



## Mr Skinner (Jul 16, 2010)

Mbmax,

I have a doubt. What characterizes an image with Copyrigths? How to Know what kind of images I can work to make a Good Skin?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 16, 2010)

Mr Skinner said:
			
		

> Mbmax,
> 
> I have a doubt. What characterizes an image with Copyrigths? How to Know what kind of images I can work to make a Good Skin?


If you would normally have to pay to use an image than it is copyrighted.


----------



## Jimmy1994 (Jul 16, 2010)

I will join too can i still join?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Jimmy1994 said:
			
		

> I will join too can i still join?


The first post already says when the deadline is. You can still join.


----------



## Chesty257 (Jul 16, 2010)

Could you please delete my entry? I am currently making another (and better) one.


----------



## willy-wilson (Jul 16, 2010)

Well not much to show for yet, very WIP but heres what Im going for so far. This is my first skin, very nice and easy program to work with btw.


----------



## waffle1995 (Jul 16, 2010)

This is my PSP/PS3 Skin for EZ Flash V. 
"EZXMB"

Im missing the skin.ani, skin_bottom.bin and skin_up.bin, because I'm busy and don't know how to currently.
I will read over the tutorial so my skin will have a loading bar,animation, and all those good stuff.






This is just a sample. The top screen will be different and I try to make it show the "It only does everything" logo.

Here only the ezxmb.dat, I get the rest later.
http://filetrip.net/f12232-EZ-XMB-Sample-%28dat%29-1-0.html


----------



## popoffka (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey, I see a problem in lots of new skins.
"Game Name" can take *up to 3 lines*, so you should have enough space in your skin to fit it all.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 16, 2010)

popoffka said:
			
		

> Hey, I see a problem in lots of new skins.
> "Game Name" can take *up to 3 lines*, so you should have enough space in your skin to fit it all.


I was about to say that.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> popoffka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the kernel crop the lines to match the size set in the .ini?


----------



## env (Jul 16, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> popoffka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But on the video Menu Walktrough it only shows 2 lines?  The game name and the publisher


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 16, 2010)

@env: I will find you a game that is displayed in 3 lines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@jurassicplayer : which ini file are you talking about ?


----------



## Link2999 (Jul 16, 2010)

Finished mine. I based my skin on a concept wallpaper I made a few months back. I also have an Acekard version of the skin (not 100% yet) if anyone wants it.
*
Skin Name:* Ambience
*Author:* Link2999
*Download:* http://filetrip.net/f12238-Ambience-1-0.html


















Oh, and if someone could test this out, that would be great (I don't have an EZ5i, well, yet). I'm not 100% sure if the ani saved correctly. First I made it a gif and converted from there. I may update this sometime later.

Edit: Here's the wallpaper link if anyone wants it: http://link2999.deviantart.com/art/Ambience-121985817


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 16, 2010)

I want to replace the icons, but I'm not sure what those icons do.
Could somebody explain what each icon does, so I can make a fitting icon for that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And probably add it to the FAQ too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm also not really sure what files I need for a complete skin :/
I got a splash.ani
And I got a skinname.dat (No, I haven't named my skin yet)
Am I missing something?
Making a theme is way more confusing than I thought o.O


----------



## popoffka (Jul 16, 2010)

TAKE THAT!
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney games take 3 lines:


----------



## env (Jul 16, 2010)

nice thanks!


----------



## Lawlite (Jul 16, 2010)

Quick & Simple Question !

How do I make *.ani *file for splash and *.bin *file for up/down screen?

Also is there any quick guide?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I found the answers. NVM.


----------



## Jasper07 (Jul 16, 2010)

Jezus christ I'm never gonna win this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not that I suck at photoshop but the skins posted here are just way better than what I have in mind...


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 16, 2010)

popoffka said:
			
		

> TAKE THAT!
> Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney games take 3 lines:
> 
> 
> ...


Look at tips 1 in my first post.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 16, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> Jezus christ I'm never gonna win this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's based on Creativity, not Photoshop.


----------



## Darkrai348 (Jul 16, 2010)

I finished mine! 
Name:Abstract
Download:http://filetrip.net/f12248-Abstract-Green-Skin-1-0.html
I hope i win!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 16, 2010)

Did you make that yourself?
Those screen pics are amazing.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 16, 2010)

EZ-Megaman said:
			
		

> I updated and uploaded my splash.ani and skin at Filetrip now: http://filetrip.net/f12226-Thanks-skin-entry-1-0.html
> I only changed the splash.ani,btw.
> EDIT: Tried it myself,but the Splash animation only shows the first frame and screen in this gif I made: http://www.iaza.com/work/100716C/Splash_00...915756-iaza.gif
> And I didn't convert a gif to ani.
> Can anyone help me on this?


Hi EZ-Megaman and thanks for your entry. BTW, you have several errors in this skin.
First of all, splash screens files are wrongly named. Should be *Thanks_bottom.bin* and *Thanks_up.bin*.
Your splash animation is also wrongly named. Should be *Thanks.ani*.

And last, about your splash animation, please upload your sources BMPs so i can see what's is your problem.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 16, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> I want to replace the icons, but I'm not sure what those icons do.
> Could somebody explain what each icon does, so I can make a fitting icon for that?
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your entry. Please rename the file abstract.bottom.bin into *abstract_bottom.bin* or the skin will not work properly.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> @jurassicplayer : which ini file are you talking about ?


The EZSkin.ini has the height and width of the game name size and I was just thinking that maybe if the size is too small to fit three lines, its just cropped at the height and width in the EZSkin.ini (probably not hard to fix the images anyways I think)


----------



## Darkrai348 (Jul 16, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> tijntje_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx didnt notice that ill update it when i finish changing some things in my skin


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 16, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> EZ-Megaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for helping,my source files are: http://img441.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=splash000.png
After the problem,I followed your tutorial on EZ Flash forum for the Splash Animation,put in 11 question marks on the ini and it only says a few images have been compiled.


----------



## akfgpuppet (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh, man an EZVi, Maybe I'll make a New iPhone skin if I'm allowed to....


----------



## Lawlite (Jul 16, 2010)

*Quick Question*

I have an error message when I am using *MakeSplash.exe*.

Message (Japanese):
*???????????????.*

Any Idea? Anyone?


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 16, 2010)

EZ-Megaman said:
			
		

> Thanks for helping,my source files are: http://img441.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=splash000.png
> After the problem,I followed your tutorial on EZ Flash forum for the Splash Animation,put in 11 question marks on the ini and it only says a few images have been compiled.
> I see. You encountered a bug in makesplash.exe. Moonlight's tools compare 2 first picture (splash000.bmp and splash001.bmp) and check the first 128 lines if they are identical. If they are, makesplash will not compile every frame entirely. This happen to your splash animation.
> A simple workaround if to change a little the brightness of the first picture.
> ...


Be sure to use BMP files in RVB mode. If you have done them with photoshop, just use irfanview in batch mode to convert them in BMP6.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Mbmax!
Edit:I tested it and it seems to work now
Also how to put Shutdown icons in it?


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 16, 2010)

Good. Edit your entry in filetrip and be careful of what i said about files name.


----------



## bigel (Jul 17, 2010)

bigel said:
			
		

> OFFICIAL ENTRY!
> 
> I think i will join this too!
> 
> ...


Version 1.2.1 is out!

- Fixed some icon positions
- added some graphics on the lower screen


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 17, 2010)

You didnt add my theme to the contest.

Added Preview.Original one.


----------



## Blake1710 (Jul 17, 2010)

update to v1.4. changed the position of the game name object, as there wasn't enough room for more than one line. could someone test this with a 3 line game to see if it does indeed give it enough room?

http://filetrip.net/g25124800-Serene-EZ-Flash-Skin.html

Preview:


Spoiler


----------



## bowbowhead (Jul 17, 2010)

Did anyone else notice that the AM/PM in the time disappears once the hour reaches double digits? This is screwing with the placement of the border around the time.

Edit: Well, this is the case for the ESF, but can someone test this on the flash cart please? I want to know whether or not I have to leave some extra room for the time to expand once it hits double digits.


----------



## Darkrai348 (Jul 17, 2010)

updated my skin to v.1.1
Here's the new one:http://filetrip.net/f12253-Abstract-Green-Skin-1-1.html
Could someone try it please?


----------



## gisel213 (Jul 17, 2010)

I fixed mine and it's now updated could Mbmax or someone in charge try it out....

http://filetrip.net/f12252-ezvii-1-1.html

My post entry is also updated with the skin,splash screens and splash animation aswell.....


----------



## willy-wilson (Jul 17, 2010)

Couple quick questions, is there any way to have the game name text be center aligned instead of left aligned? and also (i don't have a cart yet to test this on, its on its way) but i have the launch button fully transparent but on top of the icon and cart and when i click on it it says highlights the launch text and options, does this mean when someone taps the yellow cart it will launch the game, this is how i intend it but i have no means of testing it properly yet.


----------



## Darkrai348 (Jul 17, 2010)

Just in
1.2!
http://filetrip.net/f12254-Abstract-Green-Skin-1-2.html
im trying to improve it so i can get a ez flash!


----------



## willy-wilson (Jul 17, 2010)

Got the cheat menu and other panels done, now for the splash screen and progress bar. I also have a few more questions, in the template folder where the progress bar images are, what other images can be edited in there (possibly the plus and minus and check mark icons for the cheats menu or the folder icons?)


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 17, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> You didnt add my theme to the contest.
> 
> Added Preview.Original one.
> Fixed.
> ...


I will check it again.


----------



## willy-wilson (Jul 17, 2010)

Alright well i got everything compiled, but im not sure if it works at all, could someone please let me know if it works?

Heres the file, its called darkgold   http://filetrip.net/f12257-darkgold-1-0.html


----------



## env (Jul 17, 2010)

willy-wilson said:
			
		

> I also have a few more questions, in the template folder where the progress bar images are, what other images can be edited in there (possibly the plus and minus and check mark icons for the cheats menu or the folder icons?



I assume you can edit all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I think only the calendar parts are not shown on the cart because of some kernel issues. (needs stable release? maybe I'm wrong  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

btw, nice skin!


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 17, 2010)

Finally finished my skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It looks great imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Click for free ROMS 
	


I'll upload some screenies, be patient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*spoiler*
(How do I do spoilers?)




More coming

By the way, I don't think that the white text at the upper screen is there looking the same in a real ezvi?
That the text isn't there?
Because if it is, I'm screwed xD


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 17, 2010)

willy-wilson said:
			
		

> Alright well i got everything compiled, but im not sure if it works at all, could someone please let me know if it works?
> 
> Heres the file, its called darkgold   http://filetrip.net/f12257-darkgold-1-0.html
> 
> [snip]


Wow, I really like it. I reminds me a lot of N or N+.


----------



## Darkrai348 (Jul 17, 2010)

wow another version :
http://filetrip.net/f12267-Abstract-Green-Skin-1-3.html


----------



## willy-wilson (Jul 17, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> willy-wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So everything is working? well im going to try and edit the cheat menu icons, loading bar, folder icons and whatnot today. When im done if someone could confirm there working that would be great.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 17, 2010)

I updated my skin to 1.3


----------



## willy-wilson (Jul 18, 2010)

So, how do i actually implement these when Im done with the rest?


----------



## Blake1710 (Jul 18, 2010)

i think that you just recompile it with the skin forger.


----------



## willy-wilson (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, i have them all finished, do i need to replace the ones in the template folder for it to work when i compile or how do i go about this?

EDIT: got version 1.1 up, someone wanna let me know if the icons are working?

download here   http://filetrip.net/f12272-darkgold-1-1.html


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 18, 2010)

2.0.1
http://filetrip.net/f12388-DarkEz-2-0.html
Compiled with R93
Screenshots and Changelog at Filetrip


----------



## popoffka (Jul 18, 2010)

@ThatDudeWithTheFood
You have a problem with a "Game Name" line - on the actual EZVi it actually takes 2-3 lines.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 18, 2010)

can you please explain copyright? (not general talking about copyright in this thread)
what kind of icons and things come under copyright?


----------



## Link2999 (Jul 18, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> can you please explain copyright? (not general talking about copyright in this thread)
> what kind of icons and things come under copyright?



Pretty much anything that isn't given out (not clearly stated that it is free for public use, by the original creator of course) is something you should stay away from. I've already looked through some of the entries and can tell one or more break some kind of copyright law. The idea of this contest is to be creative anyways, so most likely if you're taking images off of Google, then that will probably count against you. I saw someone use an image they drew in Paint early on in this topic, now if I was a judge, I would probably vote for something like that as opposed to something composed of clearly "Google taken" images.

Edit: After looking through the entries, there are actually quite a few that don't exactly follow the copyright rule. Oh, and I'm not sure if this has been mentioned already, but is there an age limit to this competition? Most competitions that reward a physical mailing prize require participants to be 18+, not sure if this is some kind of law as well.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 18, 2010)

Update to DarkEz 1.2(1.1 was uploaded but then I saw a post above)
http://filetrip.net/submit4.php?file=12283
Added Panels
Fixed Game Name


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 18, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Update to DarkEz 1.2(1.1 was uploaded but then I saw a post above)
> http://filetrip.net/submit4.php?file=12283
> Added Panels
> Fixed Game Name


1. that like is not correct
2. STOP MAKING UPDATES TO YOUR ENTRY. make up your mind, it clearly states in the first post that its only 1 entry per person

you guys  never read


----------



## Naico (Jul 18, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 18, 2010)

I said to delete my old entry you never read


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 18, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, Oh my God Kia, you just got PWNT.


----------



## gumbyscout (Jul 18, 2010)

willy-wilson said:
			
		

> Well, i have them all finished, do i need to replace the ones in the template folder for it to work when i compile or how do i go about this?
> 
> EDIT: got version 1.1 up, someone wanna let me know if the icons are working?
> 
> download here   http://filetrip.net/f12272-darkgold-1-1.html


The icons work, but the up/down arrows have transparency issues. The arrows have mostly transparent boxes around them. These are the arrows on the side of the game image. Other than that, it's a pretty nice skin, a little plain though.


----------



## willy-wilson (Jul 18, 2010)

what kind of transparency issues? a screen or something would help a lot :/ i have no means of testing it myself.


----------



## gumbyscout (Jul 18, 2010)

willy-wilson said:
			
		

> what kind of transparency issues? a screen or something would help a lot :/ i have no means of testing it myself.






You can sorta see the transparency issues if you look hard enough.


----------



## willy-wilson (Jul 18, 2010)

oops, i know what that is, drop shadow effect i accidently left on when i was testing different stuff, ill fix that later tonight. (your talking about the arrow right?)


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 18, 2010)

Naico said:
			
		

> You should read the 2nd post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no i didn't


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 18, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> *Well then the rules weren't clearly stated by fast6191*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kiafazool, I'm fairly certain that if ANYTHING goes against the rules of the contest, it will be dealt with. Thus, you don't really have to reinterpret any hidden rules for the competitors. Worst case, Mbmax is more than willing to clarify any discrepancies that may arise and check with FAST6191 if need be. As a note, Mbmax IS checking each skin one at a time for anything that might be wrong so you don't really have to worry about it.


----------



## gumbyscout (Jul 19, 2010)

willy-wilson said:
			
		

> oops, i know what that is, drop shadow effect i accidently left on when i was testing different stuff, ill fix that later tonight. (your talking about the arrow right?)


Yep, the two arrows have the same problem, but the left on has less of a semi-transparent box around it.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 19, 2010)

One guy said to delete his entry so he could make another one and the original skin was deleted I dont see why it would be different with me.


----------



## kevincela (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,i have a problem,I finally created a splash.ani for my skin,but when i boot my ezvi with the .ani,the animation shows on the left corner!Here's an image:


Spoiler











See?How can i solve this problem?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 19, 2010)

kevincela said:
			
		

> Hi,i have a problem,I finally created a splash.ani for my skin,but when i boot my ezvi with the .ani,the animation shows on the left corner!Here's an image:
> See?How can i solve this problem?


Did you make sure that the first and second frame are fairly different for the first 128px rows? Try just darkening your first frame a little bit and then retry your splash.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 19, 2010)

kevincela said:
			
		

> Hi,i have a problem,I finally created a splash.ani for my skin,but when i boot my ezvi with the .ani,the animation shows on the left corner!Here's an image:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Workaround : change a little the light on your first frame and it should compile properly (.ani will have a bigger size). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Carpfish, a Chinese coder, has already fixed makesplash.exe, but this need also a kernel update.
As i don't know when this kernel update will happen, i have not yet released this fixed version.

In the other hand, this fixed version could also be used for moonshell 2.10, but as for the kernel, moonshell 2.10 need to be fixed.
Already asked moonlight several time by e-mail and he seems to be completely disconnected from moonshell stuff now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Too bad for moonshell 2 skinners ...
BTW, my workaround is a good solution.


----------



## Pargonis (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi, here's my entry




















Light control: Touch the star
Multimedia control : musical note
System control: Hammer
Toggle control: Mushroom
ShutDown control: Pow bloc


Setting panel





Rom setting panel





Shut Down panel






filetrip link


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 19, 2010)

teh_PaRaDoX said:
			
		

> *SM Deluxe - Skin for EZ-Flash V(i)*
> 
> Download via filetrip: here
> 
> ...


Ok, i delete your previous entry. For now i accept to do that but if we get closer to the end of the competition i will not be as cool as i am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, check your entry, the splash animation is not properly named. All you need to know about proper file name to use in a skin entry is said in FAST6191, *and in bold !*


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 19, 2010)

@all : Please check my first post in this thread where i copy your entry link.
There is a lot of skin with wrong file name or file missing.

Also, i have not yet tested all splash animation, but as said in my tips everyone can already test it under moonshell 2.10.
Some splash animation file seems to be very small, mean perhaps encountered the same bug than kevincela.
Be careful about this bug and verify your splash animation under moonshell 2.10 (tips 1 in my first post of this thread)


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 19, 2010)

http://filetrip.net/f12287-DarkEz-1-3.html
Thanks Mb for the headsup


----------



## Lawlite (Jul 19, 2010)

I added other files (BIN, ANI).

It was little difficult to convert files.

Please check again. Thank you.


----------



## teh_PaRaDoX (Jul 19, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> teh_PaRaDoX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixxed and deleted the space.
Thank you


----------



## env (Jul 19, 2010)

Coming soon.


----------



## Pargonis (Jul 19, 2010)

@Mbmax

Ok I've just changed files names. I think that should work now


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 19, 2010)

there are so many entries with mario in it
isn't that copyright???


----------



## Pargonis (Jul 19, 2010)

Only two entries with mario in it, is that too much ?
And there are entries about pokemon or windows 7, both are copyright and that doesn't bother anyone.


----------



## Link2999 (Jul 19, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> there are so many entries with mario in it
> isn't that copyright???



The Mario ones are copyrighted. Same goes for the Pokemon (Mudkip) one, and the animie ones, oh and there was a transformer one as well that used copyrighted material.

Edit: Regarding my skin entry: *"Ambience"*, I have fixed the splash screen so the file type is correct.


----------



## Pargonis (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah but it doesn't matter, these entries can take part in the competition as well as the other ones.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 19, 2010)

can someone clear this up please?
can we use characters like already used mukip,mario etc
does that come under copyright/illegal?
if we are allowed to use them then its going to be easy


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Jul 19, 2010)

I am working on one based on Heroes of Newerth




(Images used are from a fan kit from the site)


----------



## Belldandy_ (Jul 20, 2010)

My entry :

Download : Sea Map


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 20, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> can someone clear this up please?
> can we use characters like already used mukip,mario etc
> does that come under copyright/illegal?
> if we are allowed to use them then its going to be easy


Mbmax/Fast6191 
Care to help out a little?
i am confused
are we allowed to use pictures like mario?
because there are 2 mario/mudkip/windows7/transformers theme's and they are copyright/illegal
so are they in the competition?
are they allowed to use those copyright pictures?


----------



## nicojati (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi!

I recently joined this site (formally at least) since i always lurk with my boyfriend's account, and i finally decided to register when he told me about this contest (we both have our DS's and are big time users of them!) so we worked on our entries (he'll probably post his soon-ish)...anyway, figured i would display some love and represent all of us gamers (which happen to be girls haha!) with a nice little original theme.

It's called *16-Bit Temp: Pink Edition*















Download Link

Anyway, i hope it's something you guys/girls like since a lot of effort went into all areas of the skin, and some serious art and pixel pushing too, and....hahaha i really hope we win, coz' our DS's could really use those accesories and we don't really have money to spend on this little hobby of ours atm!

Oh, and if someone could test this in real hardware and give input, it would be greatly apreciated!


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 20, 2010)

nicojati said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I recently joined this site (formally at least) since i always lurk with my boyfriend's account, and i finally decided to register when he told me about this contest (we both have our DS's and are big time users of them!) so we worked on our entries (he'll probably post his soon-ish)...anyway, figured i would display some love and represent all of us gamers (which happen to be girls haha!) with a nice little original theme.
> 
> ...


how the hell did you make that skin?
i am in need of help creating my own 8-bit style theme
going bad atm
but i have a cool animation (almost done)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 20, 2010)

omg epic skin!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 20, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> omg epic skin!


I agree, that is one amazing skin xD.


----------



## env (Jul 20, 2010)

This competition is going to be interesting now, I'm feeling excited. XD


----------



## brysew (Jul 20, 2010)

Okey, this is my skin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Download link: Gray-Shadow.rar


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 20, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already talked about that in this thread. Check this post.

@all : will check again entries when i have time today. As usual, i will update my first post in this thread.

Also, just to let you know, i asked cheryl natsu to add a better preview for the top screen in Ez Skin Forger.
I'm currently beta testing RN90.


----------



## env (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Please add the feature that can view the scroll bar, custom File Select BG etc.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 20, 2010)

Here is a snapshot of RN90 :


----------



## brysew (Jul 20, 2010)

*Gray Shadow ver 1.1*
Add all bg image:




Download link: Gray-Shadow1.1.rar


----------



## rinajati (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's my entry:

Like Nico said, we put a lot of effort into this, and hopefully we can win....Our old Nds phats are craving some new stuff

*16-Bit Temp: Blue Edition*
















Download Link

Cheers!


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 20, 2010)

rinajati said:
			
		

> Here's my entry:
> 
> Like Nico said, we put a lot of effort into this, and hopefully we can win....Our old Nds phats are craving some new stuff
> 
> ...


Like i asked before
HOW THE HELL DID U MAKE THAT?


----------



## env (Jul 20, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> Like i asked before
> HOW THE HELL DID U MAKE THAT?


Are you really expecting an answer from them? XD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is a competition, so expect something like that.
Now work hard for your entry and beat that.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 20, 2010)

Pargonis said:
			
		

> @Mbmax
> 
> Ok I've just changed files names. I think that should work now
> 
> ...


Hi brysew, and thanks for your entry.
BTW, this is an incomplete skin. *Missing splash animation and splash screens*. Pay attention to the first post and the second. read them carefuly.
Also, consider to use filetrip as asked to upload your file. It's not an obligation, but it's prefered by judges so they will have all skin at the same place.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 20, 2010)

My entry is probably final, as I'm banned of all my computers for PWNing the schools computers.
Signing off
ThePowerOutage


----------



## Link2999 (Jul 20, 2010)

So far I can already see that there's a good 10 or so skins that are pretty much guaranteed a top spot, hopefully mine still follows behind (being #20 would be perfect).


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 20, 2010)

nicojati said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I recently joined this site (formally at least) since i always lurk with my boyfriend's account, and i finally decided to register when he told me about this contest (we both have our DS's and are big time users of them!) so we worked on our entries (he'll probably post his soon-ish)...anyway, figured i would display some love and represent all of us gamers (which happen to be girls haha!) with a nice little original theme.
> 
> ...


Hi nicojati, and thanks for your entry.
BTW, you seems to have made a mistake when you uploaded your skin to filetrip.
Please verify your file.


----------



## nicojati (Jul 20, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> nicojati said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooops, fixed now!

Link


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 20, 2010)

It's almost good. Splash screens got twice .bin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Same for the blue skin.


----------



## nicojati (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok, we updated both entries!, Thank you so much for the input MBmax!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 20, 2010)

Request If I win can my 3 in 1 be a regular version that fits in a ds phat.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 20, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Request If I win can my 3 in 1 be a regular version that fits in a ds phat.


Prizes have been fixed by ez team. Not negociable.

@_Chaz_ : your splash animation is broken. Seems that you encountered the bug of makesplash.exe.
Change the light on your first frame, the splash should be bigger once compiled.

BTW, you can test your splash animation with moonshell 2.10 if you own a flashcart. Tips 1 in my first post.


----------



## .Chris (Jul 20, 2010)

What does launch do again? sorry...


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 20, 2010)

Launch current file highlighted on top screen.


----------



## .Chris (Jul 20, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Launch current file highlighted on top screen.


thanks! (@Mbmax: you have 1000 posts!)

Edit: is it required to put the launch?


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 20, 2010)

Already answered in this thread.

Edit : yeah ! 1000 post !


----------



## nicojati (Jul 20, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The 3 in 1 is for the DSlite only then?


----------



## Alfadir (Jul 20, 2010)

Belldandy_ said:
			
		

> My entry :
> 
> Download : Sea Map


Amazing skin.

Wonderfull splash ani !!

Good Luck


----------



## spikethekirby (Jul 21, 2010)

hi not new to the forum been registered and lurking since 2004, still this competition looks interesting and i have 2 posible skins i would like to submit.

lines blue and DS bios.









both are work in progress but im not sure wich one to submit.

any constructive feedback.

BTW sorry for my english its not my native language.

EDIT: do i need to have the launch button or my DS bios skin can launch the game using the game icon?


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 21, 2010)

where does the animation go? top screen or bottom?


----------



## .Chris (Jul 21, 2010)

spikethekirby said:
			
		

> hi not new to the forum been registered and lurking since 2004, still this competition looks interesting and i have 2 posible skins i would like to submit.
> 
> lines blue and DS bios.
> 
> ...


to my opinion, i like the ds menu one


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 21, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> where does the animation go? top screen or bottom?
> QUOTE(spikethekirby @ Jul 21 2010, 04:24 AM) EDIT: do i need to have the launch button or my DS bios skin can launch the game using the game icon?


Many Tips and FAQs are available on my first post in this thread. Take the time to read that.


----------



## kevincela (Jul 21, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> kevincela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now it works,and I updated my skin.Thanks ^^


----------



## env (Jul 21, 2010)

ESF RN90 is up! thanks Mbmax


----------



## Pargonis (Jul 21, 2010)

@Mbmax

Sorry about that, I hope that's ok now.
Please check again.

http://filetrip.net/f12303-S-marioskin-1-0.html


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 21, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> ESF RN90 is up! thanks Mbmax


Yeah. But here i have a problem. a big problem with the coder of ESF.
You will probably see what i mean, once tested.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All because of this fuc*ing file named SB_BG.png ...


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 21, 2010)

Pargonis said:
			
		

> @Mbmax
> 
> Sorry about that, I hope that's ok now.
> Please check again.
> ...


It's ok.


----------



## seahorsepip (Jul 21, 2010)

I really don't understand some submissions....mario this mario that sigh Even when there is allready sayed NO copyrighted work used like that mario guy


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 21, 2010)

Again, there was already a debate on that. Check this thread


----------



## env (Jul 21, 2010)

I didn't notice it, what's missing?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(All I notice and think of are the lines that separate the file names are pre-rendered, meaning it's not really from template folder, or the file there called *FL_Single_ItemBG_Clear *





 )

SB_GB.png is just a blank full transparent PNG right?
What's teh problem with it and Cheryl? 

FYI, That SB_BG.png also bothers MS2, If you edit it and make a skin, it doesn't show on the DS,
it only shows a shade of transparent white color sh*t. 
I think that's a bug, and we've called it ages ago "A dummy file"


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 21, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> (All I notice and think of are the lines that separate the file names are pre-rendered, meaning it's not really from template folder, or the file there called *FL_Single_ItemBG_Clear *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I think as well.
Anyways, my skin entry is going to be popping up soon xD, I hope you all find it decent.




-I'm happy to say that all of the images I used were made by me from scratch, since this is the first time I've ever done that for a skin.


----------



## env (Jul 21, 2010)

@JP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jiggle, jiggle at Nebula skin XD Another one tough competitor.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 21, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> I didn't notice it, what's missing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked her to reduce the bar so we can see much more the SB_BG.png. 
But makes her feel like the preview will be wrong because the slide bar is reduced only when there is more file than can be displayed on top screen.

It was just to show a better view of the file SB_BG.png.

Now about the fact it's not displayed in Moonshell 2.10 and in current kernel, doesn't mean this will never be displayed in futur kernel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About moonshell 2.10 i'm sure, because moonlight dropped the dev on his homebrew, but kernel. I just have to ask so it get fixed.

edit : just seen that scroll_bar.png is used as BG for the scroll bar in cheat window.


----------



## env (Jul 21, 2010)

So that dummy file may still have a chance after all?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But, are we right about those *lines*(FL_Single_ItemBG_Clear) are just pre-rendered on the forger and not from template folder right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------

*Edit:* A bit confused right now after you said:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> _Should not be pre-rendered. BTW, ESF seems to display wrongly transparency._


Enough of this already  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just broadening my concerns for the last time and for others to see what we're talking about.
Here is the image that I sent you last time: 


Spoiler










For others: It's self explanatory, just read it and review the image. 
The files shown here are from the template folder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, felt sorry about the ESF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moving on...


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 21, 2010)

Should not be pre-rendered. BTW, ESF seems to display wrongly transparency.

Edit : Now about ESF, i'm tired to fight to obtain things from Cheryl.
This is the last version. If there is bugs, they will stay like that i'm afraid.


----------



## brysew (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm complete full version of skin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Add BIN and ANI files, check it out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Download link: Gray-Shadow1.3.rar*


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have awesome-updated my skin ^^
The filenames are correct now. Afaik -.-
The EZSkin.ini, splash.ini and the splash.log aren't needed, right?
I'll delete them in update 1.2 (Atleast if it's the case that they're not needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
So errr yeah, Mbmax, izzit alright now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PHREE SK1N!!! (This might, or might not, be a rom)


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 21, 2010)

how much lines does a game name take?
i read before that a ez5i needs 3 lines to show a game name?

and where does the animation go? upper screen or lower screen?


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 21, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> how much lines does a game name take?
> i read before that a ez5i needs 3 lines to show a game name?
> 
> and where does the animation go? upper screen or lower screen?


Yeah it can take 3 lines maximum. The game and the company name are displayed.

About your last question, read Tips in my first post.


----------



## MaK11-12 (Jul 21, 2010)

*This version is old.* Click Here for the new version.

Hi guys!
Great competition, I have made my skin:

The *Electric* Style Skin:






(bottom Screen)






 (splash)




This can be made downloaded here. 

Please feel free to give me more ideas on how to improve my skin.

MaK


----------



## Gausen (Jul 21, 2010)

This is *Cabby*, my skin for the EZ-Flash skinning competition. 






*Download link*
*http://filetrip.net/f12309-Cabby-%28Gausen...0RC16%3DOK.html*

Good luck to everyone!
Gausen.

PD: It looks better on real hardware.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 21, 2010)

where do you people get these icons for your skins?
i couldn't find any so i had to make them by my hand pixel by pixel


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 21, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> where do you people get these icons for your skins?
> i couldn't find any so i had to make them by my hand pixel by pixel


http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-c...t&p=2977175

Although I made mine mostly by hand anyways...Why take the easy way out anyways -_-" its not like the icons you can find with be perfect for your skin...


----------



## Gausen (Jul 21, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> where do you people get these icons for your skins?
> i couldn't find any so i had to make them by my hand pixel by pixel



I took mines from internet and then i made heavy (pixel by pixel) modifications on them. Use google, you will find several big images containing lots of icons.

Bye.


----------



## waffle1995 (Jul 22, 2010)

My skin is almost finish. All the files here of "EZXMB". I just need someone to tell me how it is. 
(anyone with a EZ FLASH V, if you can make a video of my skin and pm me it, i be grateful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )






Download Here:

http://filetrip.net/f12314-EZ-XMB-July-21-Edition-2-0.html


----------



## willy-wilson (Jul 22, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> where do you people get these icons for your skins?
> i couldn't find any so i had to make them by my hand pixel by pixel



pixel by pixel is the way to go, you have the most control over everything if you do it yourself.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 22, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does it mean to change the light on the first frame?


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 22, 2010)

waffle1995 said:
			
		

> My skin is almost finish. All the files here of "EZXMB". I just need someone to tell me how it is.
> (anyone with a EZ FLASH V, if you can make a video of my skin and pm me it, i be grateful
> 
> 
> ...


cant make a vid but just tested it and seems to work just fine


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 22, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> What does it mean to change the light on the first frame?


That just means to tint it a little brighter or a little darker on either the first or second frame so the makeskin doesn't screw the animation up (preview it on Moonshell2 and you will see what I mean).


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 22, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it?

Wow. I would have never guessed that that would make a difference.
Does it have to be significantly noticeable?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 22, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> That's it?
> Wow. I would have never guessed that that would make a difference.
> Does it have to be significantly noticeable?


It doesn't have to be THAT significantly noticeable, though it would be safer to make it so that it is noticeable after taking a couple seconds worth to actually tell the difference (not that anyone will have the time to compare the two when its compiled anyways xD).


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 22, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> jurassicplayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's simple to see if your splash ani get fixed with this trick. His size will increase.
So, try with a small brightness change in your first frame and see the result about the file size.


----------



## difool. (Jul 22, 2010)

http://filetrip.net/f12189-final-fantasy-7-1-0.html

first version


----------



## TLOZ (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey guys!
I just created a new skin (not for this competition).
I didn't know where to post this, so please don't kill me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Check out my "bluecube" post for download! 
Please check out this post...
Or directly download it from filetrip: Direct download... (Latest)

(PS: I'd appreciate your feedback, cause I couldn't test my skins yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Edit:
Ok, I added a new version of the skin with changed template.
But I'm not sure, if it looks good


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 22, 2010)

I will test it and let you a comment on filetrip.

From what i can see with ESF RN90, you should consider to use custom template for folders and scroll bar.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for sharing this skin with us. Filetrip is a great place to share that but also  NDSthemes.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 22, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Version 1.4 released. Splash animation is now fixed.


----------



## Jasper07 (Jul 22, 2010)

Well here's my entry:
! new version available on filetrip


Spoiler



The theme name is Blue Matrix, because I'm not very creative with names.
In the splash ani you actually see the letters going down  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is also my first EZ flash skin because I don't own one, so please don't blame me for any mistakes...















I so hope I win  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yea I am going on vacation for 3 weeks in exactly 8,5 hours so I will be unable to read any replies. When I'm there I'll check who has won though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://filetrip.net/f12324-Blue-Matrix-1-0.html


----------



## Tux' (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's a preview for my entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is the FileTrip link: http://filetrip.net/f12330-Tales-Of-Innoce...-Theme-1-0.html

This is actually my very first skin ever made, I hope I win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I had to change a few minor things like the game name, it is now white, and all the files had to be renamed to ToI_Ange or it would not load on the EZ Flash.


----------



## joshbean39 (Jul 22, 2010)

heres the new download with correct names:
download

southpark skin
preview:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



download link:southpark skin download


----------



## joshbean39 (Jul 22, 2010)

Lordpoketehpenguin said:
			
		

> This is actually my very first skin ever made, I hope I win


this is my first skin ever too


----------



## NextGen (Jul 23, 2010)

Salut !
Voici mon thème pour le concours





http://filetrip.net/f12336-Seven-1-0.html


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 23, 2010)

joshbean39 said:
			
		

> southpark skin
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hi and thanks for your entry.
Please check all files name in your skin, there is 2 mistake on the splash screens names (see bold text in FAST6191's first post)

------------------------------------------
Bonjour et merci pour ta participation
s'il te plait, verifies le nom des fichiers des écrans de démarrage, il ya 2 erreurs sur le nom de ces fichiers (lis attentivement le premier post de FAST6191 et particulièrement le texte en gras)


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mbmax, I have updated my skin, I'm pretty sure it's alright now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://filetrip.net/f12307-Waterskin-1-1.html
Not sure about the txt's and the .ini's
They're not supposed to be there, right?

Edit: Wow, I have reached over 200 posts without noticing


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 23, 2010)

Mbmax,can you delete the previous skin I posted and replace it w/ this one here: http://filetrip.net/f12338-Megaman-1-0.html
Skin name Megaman 
Preview:  http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/3100/95210395.png


----------



## Mr Skinner (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Mbmax,

Brow,  Can I make more of one Skin?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 23, 2010)

Mr Skinner said:
			
		

> Hi Mbmax,
> 
> Brow,  Can I make more of one Skin?


No one skin per person.


----------



## NextGen (Jul 23, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Bonjour et merci pour ta participation
> s'il te plait, verifies le nom des fichiers des écrans de démarrage, il ya 2 erreurs sur le nom de ces fichiers (lis attentivement le premier post de FAST6191 et particulièrement le texte en gras)




Merci beaucoup ! Je n'avais pas vu
Encore merci


----------



## MaK11-12 (Jul 23, 2010)

*This is an old Version*click here for the new version

Hi guys,
I have updated my electric style skin to v0.2:






(splash)





(bottom splash)

 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(normal screen)

MaK


----------



## Chris77 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hy every one.

This is my entrie:

Color1.1

Preview:










v1.0


Spoiler



Preview:


























Download:
Color1.1


----------



## joshbean39 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> joshbean39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i fixed it


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a couple of questions which I believe still have not been answered by the contest judges

1. are we allowed to use copyrighted artwork or not? I thought that the rules stated "no licensed artwork", and yet I'm seeing quite a few skins that were created which have obvious artwork elements which have been "lifted" and not created by the skin creaters themselves
(eg. entries by following users: pokeboy100, teh_PaRaDoX, ez-megaman, Lawlite, Paragonis, Jarn Sakarra, Lordpoketehpenquin, Joshbean39 to name a few)

what is the ruling on this?

if we can "steal" artwork to created licensed themes, I'm fine with that and will create a better entry than the one that I'm currently working on, otherwise I believe that all entries which break this rule should be disqualified and the entrants informed now to give them time to resubmit something that meets the criteria of the rules

2. which screen does the animation (.ani) file play out on when the cart is loading (top or bottom)?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes it has been decided you can use copyrighted artwork The ani plays on the top screen.


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks for the quick responses


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 23, 2010)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> thanks for the quick responses


what a coincidence
i asked those same 2 questions 2 pages back
(not saying your dumb but just pointing out a coincidence)


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 23, 2010)

bigel said:
			
		

> OFFICIAL ENTRY!
> 
> I think i will join this too!
> 
> ...


Just tested this skin and  it's completly broken. There is no template at all inside the .dat file.
Please use Ez Skin Forger RN90 to compile it again.

You also have the same bug than some of you guys encountered with the splash.ani.
BTW, now i have a fixed version of moonligh's tool, makesplash.exe.
i will upload it to filetrip soon.

I wish to thanks Xenon++ and Carpfish for this quick fix as i was not able to reach Moonlight any more.
So, thanks guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : Ok. Here it is : MakeSplash 128 lines fix
bigel please use this version of makesplash to compile your splash animation.


----------



## qlum (Jul 23, 2010)

Mr Skinner said:
			
		

> Hi Mbmax,
> 
> Brow,  Can I make more of one Skin?


you can but you can only enter with one, so make multiple skins if you want and just enter with your best skin.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 23, 2010)

As said in the rules from FAST6191's post :



			
				FAST6191 said:
			
		

> *Competition Rules:*
> *One Entry per person, GBAtemp forum account required, open to all member groups.*
> You must post your entry in this competition thread and clearly indicate that it is your entry.
> Entry previews should be in standard web graphic form (JPG, GIF, PNG etc.). No Flash/Shockwave please.
> ...


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 23, 2010)

joshbean39 said:
			
		

> i fixed it


You deleted your previous entry in filetrip ?
What is the correct one now ?


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 24, 2010)

can someone please post dimensions of how much space you need for the game name?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 24, 2010)

I made a box 45 pixels downward and 200 side to side probably needs to be a bit bigger though.To get a nice rounded box in photoshop use the rounded box tool below the path selection tool


----------



## joshbean39 (Jul 24, 2010)

> Mbmax: You deleted your previous entry in filetrip ?
> What is the correct one now ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 24, 2010)

is anyone else having any issues with the makesplash program? I've tried using every version that I can find (including the latest "makesplash fix version" here from this thread) but I receive a "stream error" when attempting to build the animation file. I have 50 .bmp files (all of them were exported at 24-bit bmp's from photoshop and every frame is the full 256x192 in size.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jul 24, 2010)

Here's my skin. First skin I ever made and I used my own doodles that I drew in school.

My Skin






Hope ya like it.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 24, 2010)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> is anyone else having any issues with the makesplash program? I've tried using every version that I can find (including the latest "makesplash fix version" here from this thread) but I receive a "stream error" when attempting to build the animation file. I have 50 .bmp files (all of them were exported at 24-bit bmp's from photoshop and every frame is the full 256x192 in size.


Edit the ini file so it suits your pictures if your pictures are named picture001.png make the ini say picture???.png
Also ^^ Holy crap nice skin change the icons and Ill love it.


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 24, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> thieves like us said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also noticed that in the example the first image is splash000.bmp

I've tried changing the files to .png's (since that's what you specified but it appears that the program definately looking for bitmap images. I've added a splash000.bmp file and that still doesn't appear to correct the problem. I'm still receiving a "Stream read error." message after selecting my splash.ini file which consists of the following:

[ConvertSetting]
SourceFileMask=splash???.bmp
SourceFPS=20
WaitForTerminate=0
AlreadyAllDraw=1
UseDither24to15bit=1


----------



## env (Jul 24, 2010)

^Sir, don't save bmps thru photoshop, try open it on MSpaint and save it there (.bmp format) 1 by 1 then recompile it


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 24, 2010)

ops i said pngs the program only supports bmp ill pm you
EDIT:I sent you the splash.ani I can't test if it works but it seemed to compile fine.
EDIT2:300TH POST


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 24, 2010)

ah, so photoshop *is* the culprit. that's good to know. thanks everyone for your help, especially ThatDudeWithTheFood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:
it still doesn't work, but the problem may be the size of the file. moonshell's default splash.ani is 350KB vs. my 2.5MB, so I'm guessing that there *is* a file size limitation as well. I guess I'll have to attempt something else for my animation file

also, given that there is a limitation, it's kind of a shame that the contest judges are requiring splash.ani to be present in your skin package in order to be counted as "complete" since you really don't have a lot of flexibility with such a small file size


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 24, 2010)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> ah, so photoshop *is* the culprit. that's good to know. thanks everyone for your help, especially ThatDudeWithTheFood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt there is any size limit for the splash animation. I made a 28MB one and it play without any problem under the EZ5 kernel or moonshell 2.10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We have already talked about photoshop's BMP in this thread. It seems to create a weird BM8 header format instead of BM6.
I used irfanview in batch mode to fix a skinner animation in this thead.
Also be sure to not use indexed color BMP. Use RGB one.


----------



## env (Jul 24, 2010)

@mbmax: custom splash on MS 2.10?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (XD maybe I'm just using MAIO, that's why custom splash doesn't work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 24, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> @mbmax: custom splash on MS 2.10?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you go into */moonshell2/internal* and find *splash.ani*?

You have to rename your splash sequence "splash" and replace it in that folder.


----------



## env (Jul 24, 2010)

XD yeah, I'm not that dumb lol

(custom splash on MAIO doesn't really work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
We're off topic, enough of this.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 24, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> XD yeah, I'm not that dumb lol
> 
> (custom splash on MAIO doesn't really work
> 
> ...


lol, sorry but you never know on the internet.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 24, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> @mbmax: custom splash on MS 2.10?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah. Never tried to change the one in moonshell 2.10 ? 
BTW, 28MB is not the record, JP tested a 347MB one.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, my skin is finished. I hope you all like it.




http://filetrip.net/f12353-Nebula-1-0.html

Previews:


Spoiler


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 24, 2010)

jurassicplayer:
very nice indeed!


----------



## jesusperez (Jul 24, 2010)

Here is my contest  share Skin






Feel free to use it and comment if something goes wrong.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 24, 2010)

Bobbyloujo said:
			
		

> Here's my skin. First skin I ever made and I used my own doodles that I drew in school.
> 
> My Skin
> 
> ...


Hi Bobbyloujo and thanks for your participation.
BTW, the skin you provided is badly named and incomplete.
Please read carefully rules on the first post and also all tips, faqs and tutorials i provided. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, consider to upload it to gbatemp filetrip as explained in the first post.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 24, 2010)

@jesusperez : Glad to see you here. 
And thanks again for your  KDE4 skin that is still the default skin of ez5 kernels.


----------



## Gausen (Jul 24, 2010)

@Mbmax

I'm updating my entry. The new version of Cabby can be found here:

http://filetrip.net/f12309-Cabby-%28Ezflas...0RC16%3DOK.html

Thanks!


----------



## Chesty257 (Jul 25, 2010)

*All the skins to this point look good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, could you please delete my other entry?
I made a new and better (MUCH better) one

I call it: LeafGreen (not pokemon though)

Here's the link:http://filetrip.net/f12455-LeafGreen-Final.html






Rest of pics in Filetrip

(Updated till last rev.)*


----------



## sambskn (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's my work in progress.


Spoiler








And the splash.






I still have to do a lot of file icons. 

BTW, whats's the deal the the AM/PM in the clock? I don't see it on some (like Blue Cube), but I do on others. And on my screenshot it just cuts off.


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 25, 2010)

I think that I've done all that I can with this one (8 personal revisions to finally make me satisfied). I hope the community (and the judges) like it.

*updated 02 aug 2010 09:34am EST*
http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12364 (version 1.5, recompiled under ESF RN93)

in honor of the color of the ez-flash carts being offered and it being summertime (for those of us residing in the northern hemisphere), I've gone with a warmer, brighter skin with glass icons and window frames

Previews:


Spoiler


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 25, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> lachlan383 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In fact this dam pixel appear !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not really annoying in some skin, but troublesome with a few.
I will ask cheryl natsu for a fix.

Edit : Ok. We have identified the bug. It's tied to the "Auto Convert Image Format" feature in Options menu.
Once disabled, the skin compiled doens't have this strange 1 pixel on system's icons.
She is trying to fix that. BTW guys, don't worry about the skin contest. As we are aware of this bug, this will not count against you.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jul 25, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Bobbyloujo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for being patient with me. I'm very new at this and I can't seem to figure the whole .ani animation thing. I don't have a flashcart (which is why I  would like to enter this competition) and I can't test my splash.ani with moonshell (does moonshell works in NO$GBA?) so I have no idea if it works and what it looks like. Is there a program that I can use to create and view .ani images? Lastly, is there anything else that I am missing in my skin? If so, what?


----------



## viz (Jul 25, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Edit : Ok. We have identified the bug. It's tied to the "Auto Convert Image Format" feature in Options menu.
> Once disabled, the skin compiled doens't have this strange 1 pixel on system's icons.
> She is trying to fix that. BTW guys, don't worry about the skin contest. As we are aware of this bug, this will not count against you.



recompile again?, good thing i kept my files, i think


----------



## dudino (Jul 25, 2010)

hey friends i have a problem to make the splash.ini.
when i start the "MakeSplash.exe" and choose the splash.ini,
i get only a window with ??????????. have anyone an idea?




and here is the pack, with my data:
http://ul.to/vo37ia

if anyone can make the .ini for me, it would be nice =)


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 26, 2010)

dudino said:
			
		

> hey friends i have a problem to make the splash.ini.
> when i start the "MakeSplash.exe" and choose the splash.ini,
> i get only a window with ??????????. have anyone an idea?
> 
> ...


Try saving your bmps in paint.Photoshop has problems with bmps although it isnt the same issue try that.
NVM I used fotosizer to convert the bmps to bmps sounds stupid but it worked I will send you your ani


----------



## sambskn (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's my theme.
Ez Brown
http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12370


Spoiler


----------



## dudino (Jul 26, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> dudino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx my friend, you are great =)

p.s.
my next question is: is there a way to test my skin without a ez-flashcard? (and i don't mean "Ez Skin Forger")


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 26, 2010)

dudino said:
			
		

> my next question is: is there a way to test my skin without a ez-flashcard? (and i don't mean "Ez Skin Forger")


Nope, unfortunately you are stuck hoping it works the way you want it to, like the rest of us.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 26, 2010)

Name - Purple
Created - By kiafazool
It has Custom EVERYTHING (not done by anyone in this competition so don't try to copy my idea)

Download 



Spoiler























EDIT:
Version 0.2
- Fixed Splash Animation

Download


----------



## dudino (Jul 26, 2010)

This is my theme,
i call it EZMac.
http://filetrip.net/f12486-EZMac-2-0.html



Spoiler


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 26, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> It has Custom EVERYTHING (not done by anyone in this competition so don't try to copy my idea)


xD You should have posted this before my skin. All of the images I used were made from scratch (I actually finished it quite a while ago...a little after Env posted his banner, I just never got to posting it).


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 26, 2010)

Mines is custom everything....


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 26, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> Name - Purple
> Created - By kiafazool
> It has Custom EVERYTHING (not done by *quite a few peoples* in this competition)
> 
> ...



Why is the GBA icon the original gameboy?
P.S. How do you make the skin.ani play longer? Mine gets cut off...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 26, 2010)

btyre said:
			
		

> P.S. How do you make the skin.ani play longer? Mine gets cut off...


Change the settings in the splash.ini "WaitforTerminate=1".


----------



## sambskn (Jul 26, 2010)

I've updated my theme, EZ Brown.

http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12370

Now with custom icons.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm currently beta testing Ez Skin Forger RN92. This version fix the 1 pixel bug already reported in this thread.
Here is the current change log :



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> RN92:
> - makeskin.exe is no longer used. Fully integrated in ESF code now.
> - fixed the 1 pixel bug on touchscreen icons.
> - fixed file select bar transparency. Now properly displayed. Refresh window after changed the value in tweak window.
> ...





			
				kiafazool said:
			
		

> It has Custom EVERYTHING (not done by anyone in this competition so don't try to copy my idea)


Ez Skin Forger RN90 was built to make easier the use of custom template.
The official default skin KDE4 already use custom template, it's not really a new idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@all : i encourage everyone to try custom template now we have a top preview closer to reality.
But please wait for ESF RN92, as cheryl natsu has fixed the 1 pixel bug.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We will probably release it tomorrow, once fully tested.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 27, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> xD You should have posted this before my skin. All of the images I used were made from scratch (I actually finished it quite a while ago...a little after Env posted his banner, I just never got to posting it).
> lol  i guess i didn't see your theme
> 
> 
> ...


thats why i wrote to not copy people's idea's


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 27, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> I'm currently beta testing Ez Skin Forger RN92. This version fix the 1 pixel bug already reported in this thread.
> Here is the current change log :
> 
> 
> ...


yea but people use KDE4's template for their skins





i have 2 posts because i had too many quotes


----------



## sambskn (Jul 27, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> sambskn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry. I didn't know that we weren't allowed to use all of the customization options when building a theme.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 27, 2010)

sambskn said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......................................... ( i was just saying )


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 27, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> sambskn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is why the rules are for the moderators/admins to hand out. Whatever you can do to the skin is fair play, its been there from before so do with it what you will. The main goal of the competition is to get the EZVi some recognition and create more unique skins for the users, it wouldn't be very productive if the skinners didn't try everything at their disposal. In any case, its easier to just not attempt protecting ideas for skins, since that is sort of counterproductive...plus everything looks nicer when it isn't cut/paste, so I don't see much of a problem with full customization.


----------



## bowbowhead (Jul 27, 2010)

Kiafa, it's not the fact that you customized your icons that will let you win this contest. It's _what_ you make the icons into. By the way, just a note of honest criticism here. Your customized icons aren't really what judges would consider "creative" or "unique". Try thinking a little bit out of the box


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 27, 2010)

bowbowhead said:
			
		

> Kiafa, it's not the fact that you customized your icons that will let you win this contest. It's _what_ you make the icons into. By the way, just a note of honest criticism here. Your customized icons aren't really what judges would consider "creative" or "unique". Try thinking a little bit out of the box


i was pointing something out

if it makes such a big deal ill edit my post


----------



## MR.kami (Jul 27, 2010)

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Chesty257 (Jul 27, 2010)

Chesty257 said:
			
		

> *All the skins to this point look good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
I made a small update. Changed some stuff

Link:http://filetrip.net/f12377-LeafGreen-1-1.html

Changed previews:


Spoiler



eneral look, buttons and windows











Animation









*


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 27, 2010)

Ez Skin Forger RN92 is released on filetrip.

Here is the change log :



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> - makeskin.exe is no longer used. Fully integrated in ESF code now.
> *- fixed the 1 pixel bug on touchscreen icons.*
> - fixed file select bar transparency. Now properly displayed. Refresh window after changed the value in tweak window.
> - added Software information in skin's properties
> ...



You should consider to compile again your skin guys.

I have seen some skin completly broken because there is no template at all inside.  Example 1 and Example 2
Be careful about that. Don't use any old ESF version (in bold text).





edit : Added news entries in my first post.


----------



## env (Jul 27, 2010)

@Mbmax: I'm glad that you and cheryl  got to work it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....

And wtf with talking stealing someone's ideas here? (members warn others to not steal they're "ideas" ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??)


----------



## TLOZ (Jul 27, 2010)

Whoa, I'm a little bit confused right now - I don't have to change the template images, do I?
And what about compiling the skin? Should I compile the skin again or what...(?)

Cause I don't think my skin is broken or has any bugs or kinda that things...

(Edit: About "stealing ideas" - I was the first one, who created a fully blue skin, so c'mon!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Edit2: I wanted to change the template. But I have no idea how the skin would look like with changed template and I have no idea where all the icons were placed... Anybody knows, how to get some kind of preview of the template? I couldnt find any option for that in the ESF)


----------



## env (Jul 27, 2010)

XD just update your ESF TLOZ,
Template items can be modified thru X:\EZSkinForger\MakeSkin\*Template*
Fyi, the new ESF can now view some template items.


----------



## TLOZ (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok - just downloaded the latest version of ESF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think im gonna change the template though...
(fits really good with my skin)


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 27, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> XD just update your ESF TLOZ,
> Template items can be modified thru X:\EZSkinForger\MakeSkin\*Template*
> Fyi, the new ESF can now view some template items.
> Look at RN90 change log env :
> ...


Let imagine your skin name project is *blue*.ess.
Since ESF RN90, when you open a .ess, ESF look if there is a folder template next to it. In this example, *blue*_template_files.
Once found it load the content of this folder as custom template.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If not found, it use the one in  EZSkinForger\MakeSkin\Template, which has the default template pictures inside.
*The only thing to be careful here with this custom template folder, is to use the same format/size (x,y) than default template and to not forget one file.
This folder MUST have 65 files inside.*

@TLOZ : it's not an obligation to make a custom template, but a system panel is used in there. The file progress_wnd.png as i told in my advanced tips.
This panel is displayed when you launch a NDS rom, mean most of the time.
The popup panel is used for GBA rom and file delete/copy/move event.

You can see all process in the video on my FAQs in my first post.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 27, 2010)

I made the Progress stuff for my skin but I don't know how to apply them.
If it's any help,here's my files: http://img267.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=progressbootrombar.png


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 27, 2010)

Mbmax:
are there any plans for cheryl to incorporate the creation of the [skin name]_up and_bottom. bin files into EFS rather than manually creating them with the conversion program?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 27, 2010)

Question What do SCW_BG.bmp SCB_BG.bmp Cheat_ItemBG_Select.png FL_Double_ItemBG_Select.png
FL_Single_ItemBG_Select.png FLCLK_BG.png progress_wnd.png progrss_bar_bg.png do?


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 27, 2010)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> Mbmax:
> are there any plans for cheryl to incorporate the creation of the [skin name]_up and_bottom. bin files into EFS rather than manually creating them with the conversion program?
> Not planed any soon.
> QUOTE(ThatDudeWithTheFood @ Jul 27 2010, 06:54 PM) Question What do SCW_BG.bmp SCB_BG.bmp Cheat_ItemBG_Select.png FL_Double_ItemBG_Select.png
> FL_Single_ItemBG_Select.png FLCLK_BG.png progress_wnd.png progrss_bar_bg.png do?


I thought the video in the FAQs was enought ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SCW_BG.bmp SCB_BG.bmp is the calendar/time feature that will be later integrated in ez5i kernel. Those pictures are not used for now.
Same for FLCLK_BG.png picture.


----------



## LDAsh (Jul 27, 2010)

EZ-Tech (eztech_r) skin
for EZ-Flash 5 3.0~
by LDAsh
http://filetrip.net/f12383-EZtech_r-1-0.html
Here is my contest entry, an "EZVi"-themed skin I called "EZ-Tech", for complete lack of anything better to call it.  This is 'eztech_r', as there would be an 'eztech_l' left-handed version with this, but I can only submit one entry.  I wanted to customise as much as possible and change everything I can, so I went ahead and edited the "/language/English.ini" file too, to get text to fit my skin better (and vise-versa) so I hope that's okay, because without those edits the text won't sit as nicely in some menus.  All edits in that file are indended to be used with the skin.  Another extra I added is "\EZShell\mys.dat" which is the background image for the in-game menu, since "\boot\booting_up.bin" isn't actually used, it seems, so I thought I'd make use of it that way.  It may not suit everyone but it's the best I could do for myself with the free time I've had, so I hope you all like it.



(note: this preview is my own mock-up and (like ESF preview) is not 100% accurate to how it looks on actual hardware)


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 27, 2010)

Aaaah cool thanks.I think I figured out the others.


----------



## dudino (Jul 27, 2010)

i update my theme to 1.1c, now the buttons are animated and i fix the 1pix prob =)
http://filetrip.net/f12384-EZMac-1-1c.html

p.s.
wow it's really hard to make a theme without a flash-kart, but i hope it works all perfect


----------



## MaK11-12 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have updated my electric style skin to 0.3 : 





 normal screen

MaK


----------



## MR.kami (Jul 27, 2010)

[;(]


----------



## env (Jul 28, 2010)

LDAsh said:
			
		

> EZ-Tech (eztech_r) skin
> for EZ-Flash 5 3.0~
> by LDAsh
> http://filetrip.net/f12383-EZtech_r-1-0.html
> ...



Cool skin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------

@Mbmax: This is what I'm talking about FL_Single_ItemBG_Clear, Proves(kinda) that there is a pre-rendered thing on ESF. 
As you can see on his *mock-up* preview the files BG (not filelist select) are fully customized rather than those "lines" seen on the forger. 
I'm saying this and clearing this up for the better of ESF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as I want it to be perfect XD

Here are some suggestion for the next ESF update (If there is any):
Add the ability to view the modified FL_Single_ItemBG_Clear.
Improve Cheat window, add the mul/sub/opt things, ScrollBar, Cheat_ItemBG_Select.png etc.
Better view on Pop-up BG, add progress_bar.png, progress_bar_bg.png there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh about the template folder on .ess, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Darkrai348 (Jul 28, 2010)

Abstract just got updated to version 1.4!
Here's the link:
http://filetrip.net/f12387-Abstract-Green-Skin-1-4.html
It took me a while to finish but now its done(maybe).


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 28, 2010)

DarkEz 2.0 is now out and I shall no longer make any more revisions it is complete as it will ever be.
Filetrip:
http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12388


----------



## cherylnatsu (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello, everyone. This is my entry.

EZ Skin -- Emacs 0.0.3
This is a Emacs like skin which base on Emacs with X11 default theme.

This is snapshot.




Booting animation.





You can download from the following link:
Download Here

Thank you very much.

PS: The animation is a rule, I have add an animation file.
PS: Emacs has no any business with Macintosh.


----------



## env (Jul 28, 2010)

O.O Cheryl? Author of ESF?


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow ! Cheryl !

Never thought to see you here.


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum cheryl. I hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 28, 2010)

LDAsh said:
			
		

> EZ-Tech (eztech_r) skin
> for EZ-Flash 5 3.0~
> by LDAsh
> http://filetrip.net/f12383-EZtech_r-1-0.html
> ...


Hi LDAsh, and thanks for you enrty.
BTW, there is a little problem with it. All files must go in the folder /EZ5Shell/skin in order to be used properly by the ez5i kernel. The folder boot contain default GUI kernel files.

I have not yet tested your skin and i hope it will be ok with the language ini you provided. Do you plan to do the same thing with other languages ?

Edit : just tested it and there is a problem with the shutdown.png. If you don't use a 256x192 file like in samples provided in MakeSkin\Patch, ESF center it, mean buttons are not at the right place. Please take a look at this folder.

In your english.ini there is a mistake : ROMSET_Cancel=(B) save
should be ROMSET_Cancel=(B) Cancel 
be careful when you edit that kind of file.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No more help when moonshell 2 is not present on the microsd ?

GotoMS2_Site1=
GotoMS2_Site2=
GotoMS2_Site3=





GBA_Cancel=(B) 

?_?


----------



## LDAsh (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know about those problems Mbmax!  I fixed everything you mentioned (and more) for v1.1:-
http://filetrip.net/f12394-EZtech_r-1-1.html



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> i hope it will be ok with the language ini you provided. Do you plan to do the same thing with other languages ?


I won't make those changes to other languages.  The "English.ini" and "mys.dat" files are entirely optional, hopefully users will get that when they look into the contents of the ZIP, and only copy what they want.  The English.ini edits are only my attempt to make it look neater and more centered, and fit my GUI backgrounds, whether it's used or not shouldn't make a huge difference.  I understand both those files aren't skin-specific and probably won't be used by many people, or judged with them in use.


----------



## alkahest (Jul 30, 2010)

im  joining


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi guys. I have tried some skin today and found some little glitches.

Just a question : do you use a full png picture for the shutdown panel like in the sample skin ?

@LDAsh : i will test your new revision today.


----------



## Gausen (Jul 30, 2010)

@Mbmax.

I´m using a jpg for the shutdown image.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh ! Sorry !

I mean by full PNG a full picture 256x192.


----------



## Gausen (Jul 30, 2010)

No, it´s jpg 147 x 90.

I have a question for you: Is it possible to place progress_wnd.png in other position? I´m asking about it because i think that i never get to see the full progress bar. So if i can move progress_wnd slightly to the left, the full progress bar will look centered.

Thanks!


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow. So much skinners submited a shutdown panel like that.
Mean the YES and NO buttons doesn't match the area monitored by the kernel.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder if it's not a bug in ESF. I have to check that ...

Edit : Wow ! It's a bug in ESF.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The picture is not centered properly on the screen when you don't use a full screen picture. I have to reach Cheryl.


----------



## Gausen (Jul 30, 2010)

This bug is only for png images? 
I´m asking because in my skin shutdown works OK. I compile it with RN86, so maybe this version doesn't have the bug?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 30, 2010)

@ Mbmax: in  \MakeSkin\Patch you can find the size and co-ordinates of the buttons,you might want to put that in the tips (I've tested mine,it wasn't  out of place by one pixel,I didn't make the panel 256*192 either)
Btw can someone tell me how to insert the progress wind and bar into the skin?


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 30, 2010)

Here is where buttons are on the sample :






And here is what i get on eztech_r skin :






LDAsh used a 144x94 picture instead of a full screen with transparency color.
So, ESF centered it. But seen it doesn't do that properly !

I told this bug to cheryl, she will fix it.

A simple workaround is to use a full screen PNG with transparency and the window centered like on the sample picture that you can find in EZskinforger/MakeSkin/Patch folder.


----------



## dudino (Jul 30, 2010)

Mbmax if you have some time, can you please test my theme?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 30, 2010)

dudino said:
			
		

> Mbmax if you have some time, can you please test my theme?


Hes testing every theme to make sure everything works.


----------



## LDAsh (Jul 30, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> And here is what i get on eztech_r skin :
> LDAsh used a 144x94 picture instead of a full screen with transparency color.
> So, ESF centered it. But seen it doesn't do that properly !


Sorry Mbmax, I edited my ESS file with a text editor and forced the location to the bottom, assuming the touchscreen coordinates would follow.  So that's incorrect and my fault.  v1.1 of my skin has this solved as one of its fixes with a 256x192 PNG version.


----------



## Darkrai348 (Jul 30, 2010)

Updated to 1.5
http://filetrip.net/f12397-Abstract-Green-Skin-1-5.html


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 30, 2010)

Updated my skin: http://filetrip.net/submit4.php?file=12398
I'm pretty sure that the buttons on Shutdown,Cheat BG etc are in the right place.
Can't check since my DS keeps breaking


----------



## dudino (Jul 30, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> dudino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ok, thx for the info =)


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 31, 2010)

LDAsh said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ! i see.
Just tested to load again your shutdown.png inside esf and it center it properly.

@all : i'm about to go on holidays, so i will test all skins already entered in the competition today.
Once done i will post a comment on filetrip to indicate if the skin runs ok or not on my ez5i.

Edit : 
@Chesty257 : You have wrongly named your splash screen. Please pay attention and read carefuly the first post of this thread !
it's not leafg_down.bin but leafg_bottom.bin.

@Bigel  (MyMusic skin) : there is so mush mistakes in this skin. Please read my comments on filetrip and respect button and window coordinate like showed on sample images (EZskinforger/makesin/patch folder)


- Added Tips 11 to my first post. *Please don't use indexed colors on your pictures*. Chesty257, verify your files. The kernel display me broken template.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 31, 2010)

EZ-Megaman said:
			
		

> Updated my skin: http://filetrip.net/submit4.php?file=12398
> I'm pretty sure that the buttons on Shutdown,Cheat BG etc are in the right place.
> Can't check since my DS keeps breaking


You have made a little mistake in the file popup window.
Try to delete a file (L+X) and you will see what i mean. Take a look at sample files provided in EZSkinforger/makeskin/patch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This window is not centered, so use a full picture (256x192) with transparency, like in samples :






About your progress_wnd.png that you want to integrate, i have already talked about that : >> HERE


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 31, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> Name - Purple
> Created - By kiafazool
> It has Custom EVERYTHING (not done by anyone in this competition so don't try to copy my idea)
> 
> ...


This skin is broken. There is only 50 files in the template folder where i should count 65 files !!
Please be careful when you edit template to provide all the files, all !
See the folder EZskinforger/makeskin/template to compare and check which files are missing.

Read my post

Missing : SB_BG.png (top scroll bar BG), scroll_bar.png (cheat window scroll bar BG), FL_Double_ItemBG_Select.png, FLCLK_BG.png, FLCLK_digits.png, etc ... etc...

This is very important to not forget a file when you edit the template folder or i get this error :


----------



## Alfadir (Jul 31, 2010)

Here come a new version of my skin :
*EZ*enis 1.1 by Alfadir

I had added the template pictures for a complete use and a perfect looking on EZFlash flash cart.

For the preview i had built some screens because EZSkin forger don't make those preview (cheat, loading bar, delete bar).














































​Download :
*EZ*enis 1.1


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 31, 2010)

alfadir:
very nice indeed!


----------



## xiaogaoqqqq (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello everyone.
Here is my entry in this skin contest.
I called it flower Leaves
ok
my english is poor.
not to say more..
some picture about my skin:


Spoiler








when you open the ez5,you can see.
but it is stop.
this is going.




the picture about skin







You can download it here : here


----------



## Alfadir (Jul 31, 2010)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> alfadir:
> very nice indeed!


Thanks and it's looking better on the EZFlash


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 31, 2010)

Gausen said:
			
		

> This is *Cabby*, my skin for the EZ-Flash skinning competition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gausen, please fix your template. I found a png in indexed color : FL_Double_ItemBG_Clear.png
Verify all files in your template folder.


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 31, 2010)

willy-wilson said:
			
		

> Alright well i got everything compiled, but im not sure if it works at all, could someone please let me know if it works?
> 
> Heres the file, its called darkgold   http://filetrip.net/f12257-darkgold-1-0.html
> 
> ...


Please, respect buttons coordinate like in sample files located in EZSkinforger/makeskin/patch folder :


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks Mbmax,I was using RN86 and thought it was possible to make those things in their.
Link: http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12403


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 31, 2010)

mbmax 
is mine good?
meaning do i need to fix anything


----------



## Mbmax (Jul 31, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> mbmax
> is mine good?
> meaning do i need to fix anything







Read again my post here : http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-c...t&p=3016625


----------



## Gausen (Jul 31, 2010)

Please delete my previous entry. I'm uploading Cabby2 as my new entry.

Download:
http://filetrip.net/f12406-Cabby2-%28new-entry%29-1-0.html

Preview:
http://pix.gbatemp.net/258176/preview.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 1, 2010)

joshbean39 said:
			
		

> southpark skin
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hi joshbean39 and thanks for your entry.
BTW, your skin got wrong names. Please read again the first post and pay attention about the text in bold.
Also read my first post in this thread for Tips and FAQs.


----------



## kira6082 (Aug 1, 2010)

*"EZDSi Final"*
Download Here:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/4ttvftb5nizx7xn/EZDSi.rar


----------



## lazylaw (Aug 1, 2010)

For Sure IM TRYING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chesty257 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Thanks Mbmax for pointing out the errors.
Yeah, the filename error fixed already, soon to be uploaded, and I think I fixed the indexed colors (I won't trust much the gif format >_>) but i got another error, this:





Is the image format unsupported by the icons? its PNG made by Paint.net (preset settings)*


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 1, 2010)

EZ Flash Clear v1.4 - final version... unless I messed up somewhere! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler











Changes in this version:

- New upper screen: under the case of the EZ Flash Vi!
- New icons that are a closer match to the rest of the theme
- Fixed a couple of minor glitches in the cheat options screen
- Changed the text colors to make them easier to read 
- Slight alteration to the moonshell launcher icon(s)

The icons in the upper screen don't look too clear in the screenshot, but they look much better on the actual hardware.

*EDIT:* After testing on lower light settings, I made a minor change to the top screen so the icons and scroll bar are a little easier to see - final (and this really is the final one, lol!) version HERE.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 1, 2010)

Chesty257 said:
			
		

> *Thanks Mbmax for pointing out the errors.
> Yeah, the filename error fixed already, soon to be uploaded, and I think I fixed the indexed colors (I won't trust much the gif format >_>) but i got another error, this:
> 
> 
> ...


Save your PNG files in 32 bits, don't let the automatic option in Paint.net.
And your problem wasn't on those pictures but on your modified template.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 1, 2010)

I added comments in all filetrip entries, so take a look at that guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If i forgot to test a skin, just tell me.



			
				EZ-Megaman said:
			
		

> Thanks Mbmax,I was using RN86 and thought it was possible to make those things in their.
> Link: http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12403


Where are your splash screens now ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Verify your zip file on filetrip.


----------



## Gausen (Aug 1, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> I added comments in all filetrip entries, so take a look at that guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess it is just because Cabby 2 is a very recent entry. But it hasn't been commented yet by you.  I have follow your advice about indexed png's. 

¿Is there a way to test how will look on the skin all the FL_Double template file?


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 1, 2010)

Gausen said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm able with a pre version of kernel 3.0ob2 for the ez5i. This kernel got the big icon mode.
I'm not autorized to release this kernel sadly.
I will test your new skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And just to let you know, RC17 will have the multi splash screen and animation feature along with the big icon mode if all goes well.
For this one i have no date of release.


----------



## Gausen (Aug 1, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> I'm able with a pre version of kernel 3.0ob2 for the ez5i. This kernel got the big icon mode.
> I'm not autorized to release this kernel sadly.
> I will test your new skin.
> 
> ...



Cool features, I'm looking forward to use RC17.
Thanks for doing all this skin testing.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry about that,Mbmax,I edited my previous file on filetrip and corrected it.
You can download the edited version here: http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12403


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 1, 2010)

Gausen said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your skin is ok. tested the big icon mode also.
Thanks for the heads up, i missed this one.


----------



## Chesty257 (Aug 1, 2010)

*I think i fixed it, thanks Mbmax for pointing out the errors (the PNG error was everything)

Heres the link for the new version: http://filetrip.net/f12421-LeafGreen-1-5.html






Pics in filetrip file*


----------



## Gausen (Aug 1, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Your skin is ok. tested the big icon mode also.
> Thanks for the heads up, i missed this one.



Thanks!


----------



## viz (Aug 1, 2010)

recompiled with RN92

http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12423

changed a few more template images, hopefully not for the worse


----------



## Gausen (Aug 1, 2010)

This is Raw n' Ez. It is a slight modification of Cabby 2. Is it possible to make this skin my entry? I promise that i will not make any more changes!

Anyway, if it is too late to change my entry this skin will be available as "out of contest". So enjoy.

Download:
http://filetrip.net/f12424-Raw-n039-Ez-1-0.html

EDIT: Small update. Minor tweaks and now compiled under RN93.
EDIT2: More small fixes. I think this is the final version.


----------



## lazylaw (Aug 2, 2010)

HI Im GOing in


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 2, 2010)

viz said:
			
		

> recompiled with RN92
> 
> http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12423
> 
> ...


----------



## Gausen (Aug 2, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Well, for now it's possible as i'm not yet gone on holidays, but after that you will have to deal with FAST6191.
> Not sure he will be as available as me.



Thanks a lot! ;-)


----------



## joshbean39 (Aug 2, 2010)

mbmax what do you mean by Your skin got wrong names. Read again the skin contest post.


----------



## lazylaw (Aug 2, 2010)

Heres my Entry ANd hope it good i made it!!!!!!!!!!!StickVSAmination


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wheres my comment


----------



## lazylaw (Aug 2, 2010)

I Fixed What you said and yeah this is my main Entry thanks for your help!!!!!!
http://filetrip.net/f12441-StickVSAmi-2-0.html


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 2, 2010)

joshbean39 said:
			
		

> mbmax what do you mean by Your skin got wrong names. Read again the skin contest post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't post your entry in several post. Edit your first post instead.
Any preview ?
*You rushed to make this skin ?
Please take your time and read carefuly the first and the second post of this thread. Your skin entry is incomplete and got wrongs names.*


*@all : Be careful of something. Look at my first post in this thread. All entries are linked to your first post where you give your filetrip link to your skin. If you edit your skin and make a revision, don't forget to update this post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And last. Ez Skin Forger RN92 is very different than RN90. So, when you update to RN92 do not only unzip the .exe file but the FULL PACKAGE. It's very important !*


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 2, 2010)

Now about entries i have checked and are wrong. Of course if nothing is done to fix those skin i'm afraid i will remove them from my thread.

A reminder from my first post : 



			
				Mbmax said:
			
		

> 18x MyMusic - Made by Bigel. (Broken skin and splash animation. No template at all inside dat file !!)
> 34x Final Fantasy 7 - Made by difool. (incomplete skin. missing splash animation and splash screens)
> 35x Blue Matrix - Made by jasper07. (Broken skin. No template at all inside dat file !!)


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 2, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Oh wheres my comment


Comment done on filetrip. Thanks for the heads up.
You should verify your skin under ESF RN92. You seems to have not provided any pressed button icon ?!
Also, check your launch item, the box seems to be unchecked. If you don't want to use it, remove pictures path. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : About the box not checked in launch item and path to pictures provided, _thieves like us_ reported me that also.
This is a bug in the .ess file of the wizard feature. We have to fix that with cheryl.

Edit 2 : RN93 is coming very soon.


----------



## Alfadir (Aug 2, 2010)

Do you have the futur changelog ?

Real text and position, real GUI looking ? Cheat Screen with all buttons ? Preview of loading bar or/and deleting bar ? 2 mode for upper screen big and small icons ?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 2, 2010)

It would be nice for an update w/ the things said above.I'll be happier w/ the cheat buttons showing where they're set


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't dream Alfadir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's just a fixed version of RN92 and i'm about to go on holiday, so this version will be the last for now.

*Ez Skin Forger RN93 is out  !*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> - fixed check box item bug that appeared in RN92.
> If picture path was provided and the box unchecked (not visible), pictures were displayed once compiled !
> Sorry about that. :/



Download Ez Skin Forger RN93


Nasty bug. Thanks to _thieves like us_ for the heads up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*@all : i added a sample skin now in the zip, so you can study how a standard skin is done. Be careful at system's panels. 
It's not for the fun that ez team has made them in full screen (256x192) with transparency. If you don't use that size, ESF center the picture with the background.*
It's my last advice. Now see you all at the end of my holidays !


----------



## env (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm about to post my entry,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Take care Mbmax.


----------



## env (Aug 2, 2010)

Loading dreams, here's my skin entry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :




Previews:
(note: Mock-up images abound)


Spoiler










































Download


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 2, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Don't dream Alfadir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compiled in RN93 2.0.1 is out
Also Env your description on filetrip really creeped me out but the previews hadnt been loaded yet so I was sure I wouldnt have touched it but the previews make it look nice.


----------



## env (Aug 2, 2010)

So the Barbed Dream really works. It crept you out. XD


----------



## Chris77 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hy everyone.

There is an update of my skin:

Color1.1

Preview:










Download:
Color1.1


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 2, 2010)

Contest ends soon!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 2, 2010)

Edited First post and if 5 days counts as almost over then it is almost over but its five whole days and school starts two days after the contest ends which sucks because I wont be able to use the Ez Flash during school that much.


----------



## TLOZ (Aug 2, 2010)

Updated my Windows 98 Skin.
Check out my first post!

Thanks to mbmax for giving me some feedback!

(Just hope that all bugs were fixed now...)


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 2, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> Loading dreams, here's my skin entry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi env and thanks for your entry.
You make me found a bug in the kernel 3.0ob1 ! thanks for that.
In fact, when a splash ani is compiled with the waitforterminate=1 in splash.ini, the kernel hangs at start !
I reported at once this bug to the team, so don't worry about that, your animation is correct (tested it under moonshell 2.10).
Also, told to other judges this bug to not penalize you and anyone who as done the same in their splash animation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just a little remark to your skin, don't know if it's meant to be like that, but in single line mode (small icon mode), i have different template for the FL_Single_Icon_NDSROM.png and FL_Single_Icon_GBA.png than in double line mode (big icon mode).

/me gone on holidays now ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ps : i added some more tips for ADVANCED skinners only in my first post.


----------



## joshbean39 (Aug 3, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> joshbean39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this version is the same but with names that will work southpark skin 1.1


----------



## jacboy (Aug 3, 2010)

im joining hope i win


----------



## willy-wilson (Aug 3, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> Loading dreams, here's my skin entry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love this skin, i have no way as of using it right now but it reminds me a lot of world of goo, very nice! (btw: my skin will be updated with the new buttons and more in line with the shutdown screen very shortly.)


----------



## Blake1710 (Aug 3, 2010)

updated to 1.5. nothing new, just compiled with the newest version.

http://filetrip.net/h25124800-Serene-EZ-Flash-Skin.html



Spoiler


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 3, 2010)

Blake1710 said:
			
		

> updated to 1.5. nothing new, just compiled with the newest version.
> 
> http://filetrip.net/h25124800-Serene-EZ-Flash-Skin.html
> 
> ...



You might want to move the icon bar down a little,tbh,I doubt that 3 lined games would overlap the bar
Only speaking my opinion,not 100% positive about it.


----------



## alkahest (Aug 3, 2010)

how to i make a new loading bar ?


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 3, 2010)

alkahest:
the file that you want to replace is "progress_BootRom_bar.png" found in the \makeskin\template folder

it is only 1 pixel wide, however you can resize it in photoshop (or any other paint program to something like 100-200 pixels wide to make it easier to see what it will look like as the bar increases (eg. as the rom loads). just remember to resize it back to 1 pixel wide before you save it.


----------



## alkahest (Aug 4, 2010)

ty and  1 more question when im done how do i pack the whole thing togetther?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 4, 2010)

alkahest said:
			
		

> ty and  1 more question when im done how do i pack the whole thing togetther?


Just use an archive software to zip or rar or 7z it together make sure everything is name properly.


----------



## alkahest (Aug 4, 2010)

ok thnxs


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 4, 2010)

What does
SCW_BG.png
and
SCB_BG.png
and
SB_BG.png
do?

nevermind i found the answer


----------



## TLOZ (Aug 4, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> What does
> SCW_BG.png
> and
> SCB_BG.png
> ...



*SCW_BG* and *SCB_BG* are the background pics for the upcoming calender (not yet implemented in the current kernel of ezflash).
So they're not really important in the moment...

*SB_BG* is the *B*ack*G*round of the *S*croll*B*ar.

Take a look at this
mbmax has written a comment with some helpful information about the template pics


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 4, 2010)

TLOZ said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the answer 
i found mbmax's post 

i didn't refresh this page to see your post
but anyways thanks


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 4, 2010)

Just thought I had better post to say very nice work so far people, I know I have not been posting but Mbmax and I have been discussing things and I have been following this throughout.


----------



## Gausen (Aug 5, 2010)

Small update on Raw n' EZ. Minor tweaking and compiled under RN93.


----------



## alkahest (Aug 5, 2010)

stiil builidng mines and having trouble ............when u open ur saved progress some of my icons turn white can any1  help??


----------



## Gausen (Aug 5, 2010)

alkahest said:
			
		

> stiil builidng mines and having trouble ............when u open ur saved progress some of my icons turn white can any1  help??



All of them? I can see this issue only with "game icon". I think it´s normal.


----------



## Chesty257 (Aug 5, 2010)

Chesty257 said:
			
		

> *I think i fixed it, thanks Mbmax for pointing out the errors (the PNG error was everything)
> 
> Heres the link for the new version: http://filetrip.net/f12421-LeafGreen-1-5.html
> 
> ...



Alright, I made the FINAL update in my skin, just changed most of the templates

Here's the link: http://filetrip.net/f12455-LeafGreen-Final.html

Pics on filetrip


----------



## Range-TE (Aug 5, 2010)

My Entry Theme :
GEARS








FileTrip : http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12461

even if i don't win it's okay cause it got me Designing again (but i do really really want to win though)
Anyways, Feedback is very much appreciated (don't mention the half M on the clock, it's just the preview)



edit: yeah a little update, just thought it needed something more


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 5, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> My Entry Theme :
> GEARS
> 
> 
> ...


way better than mine
i say you come 2nd in the whole competition
1st being env with his awesome skin
and then the others are just plain


----------



## Range-TE (Aug 5, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> Range-TE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!
but i wouldn't say second, cause there are some that i like better than mine. like  rinajati's 16 Bit Temp Blue Edition.
and env's barbed dream is awesome, it's so creative and fun


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 5, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> My Entry Theme :
> GEARS
> 
> 
> ...


very nice indeed. many props to you!


----------



## helloha (Aug 5, 2010)

*OFFICIAL ENTRY:
*

Skin Name: EZGame & Watch

this is my (helloha's) entry into the 2010 EZ5i skinning competition on GBATemp. My skin is based off of the Game and Watch line of handhelds that Nintendo made starting in the 1980s. The majority of the skin was made in MS Paint (everything except for the animation and recoloring of system icons, which was done in GIMP). The skin took at least 12 hours (probably more, i didn't keep track) to make. This is my first EZFlash skin, or skin for any flashcart for that matter.

Most of the Mr. Game and Watch icons in the skin are based on sprites by Tanman (http://tsgk.captainn.net/?p=sheetinfo&t=1749), though they were modified by me. The launch button is labeled GAME A in reference to the Game A and Game B in the game and watch systems. The upper screen is made to look like a game and watch lcd screen. The red buttons came from screenshots of a Game and Watch DSi app, i only slightly modified them.

I also edited some system icons so that they would match the theme better.

Link

Screenshots:

loading screens:

Splash Animation:






Bottom Picture:






Top Picture:






Drumroll.......

The Skin:






Shutdown:





Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:
i realized that I forgot to post a preview of the icons when they are depressed. since there's only about 1/2 an hour till contest close, I dont have time to make an animation so i am just posting an image with previews of all the icons when they're depressed.





*Update V 1.1 - Compiled in latest version of EZSkin Forger*


----------



## TLOZ (Aug 5, 2010)

helloha said:
			
		

> (...) The majority of the skin was made in MS Paint (everything except for the animation, which was made in GIMP) (...).



Paint? The *ONE* and *ONLY* MS Paint???
Holy sh..
You really made the red buttons and Mr.G&W in Paint?
You, sir, are AWESOME


----------



## helloha (Aug 5, 2010)

TLOZ said:
			
		

> helloha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoops sorry i forgot to mention - the buttons were from a screenshot of some sort of game and watch app for the dsi. I take no credit for them. and the Mr. G&W are actually icons i found online (see my post). I did edit them a little (gave the moonshell guy an ipod, made the system icon have a laptop, etc.) but i am not that awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i take no credit for what I didnt do - sorry for the mix up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edited my original post to clarify that.

everything else though, (backgrounds, layouts, edits to the sprites, etc.) were done by me in the One and Only MS Paint.

-helloha


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 5, 2010)

I am changing my skin
so when i upload my new skin on a post 
please delete my other skin after i upload my new one

im almost done with it


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 5, 2010)

@helloha : by the look at your preview screens, you sems to use an old version of Ez Skin Forger.
Be sure to use the last one and compile again your .ess with it.


----------



## sambskn (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, I didn't really think my old theme EZ Brown was up to snuff, so I made a new theme. I think I'll make some custom icons, if there's any time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Anyway, I don't have an animated preview of my splash, but it's pretty obvious. Here it is, iDS.
http://filetrip.net/f12477-iDS-1-0.html


Spoiler


----------



## helloha (Aug 6, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> @helloha : by the look at your preview screens, you sems to use an old version of Ez Skin Forger.
> Be sure to use the last one and compile again your .ess with it.



Thanks MBMax. I am uploading a new version compiled in the Latest Version of EZ Skin Forger. Please check my original post for the latest version.


----------



## kogepan (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is my entry: CarbonV

I don't own a Ezflash, so hopefully everything will work accordingly.







Spoiler











Download: http://filetrip.net/f12479-CarbonV-1-0.html


----------



## Jei (Aug 6, 2010)

How many hours until the closing time? I've already started it but dunno if I can get my skin ready, is it almost one day and a half left, am I right?


----------



## Azurile (Aug 6, 2010)

Alright, after lots and lots of hours put into my first real skinning attempt, here is the result, my official entry into this competition!

I call it *EZ-aether*. It's a theme based on the colors teal and purple! Basically, I wanted to make a theme
that was very readable and at the same time, not boring to look at. I think I succeeded. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope you all like this theme and that some of you even decide to use it with your EZVi's!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler























Download: http://filetrip.net/f12480-aether-1-0.html


----------



## willy-wilson (Aug 6, 2010)

well i checked the yes and no for power off placement and it lines right up with the one provided, i don't really understand what's wrong with it and as with the transparency issues i cant replicate the problem at all.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 6, 2010)

You think your window is centered ? Here is what i get when i open your .dat file.






This one is centered


----------



## willy-wilson (Aug 6, 2010)

hmm odd the shutdown screen image i have is not centered heres both overlapping in photoshop. i will fix that pronto.

NINJA EDIT: version 1.2 is now up, fixed the placement of the shutdown scree, if anyone can find anything else wrong please don't hesitate letting me know. Some very nice skins in here, heres to hoping to win a card so i can make more skins in the future.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck to all.

http://filetrip.net/f12482-darkgold-1-2.html


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 6, 2010)

@Jei correct. It is 11am UK time right now or near enough so about 37 hours.


----------



## Blake1710 (Aug 6, 2010)

last update. moved the game name, because i realised it will never look right where it was.

http://filetrip.net/g25124800-Serene-EZ-Flash-Skin.html



Spoiler


----------



## xiaogaoqqqq (Aug 6, 2010)

too many skin is beautiful  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maybe i have time.....


----------



## Link2999 (Aug 6, 2010)

lots of good entries as of late, and my chances of winning a card diminish...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 6, 2010)

Link2999 said:
			
		

> lots of good entries as of late, and my chances of winning a card diminish...


I know right I wish I had time to put this new concept I saw in my head into effect maybe if i somehow win a card ill make it.


----------



## env (Aug 6, 2010)

Competition almost finished! I hope this is not the end of you guys to stop making good skins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck to everyone


----------



## jacboy (Aug 6, 2010)

hey here is my entry its called "kidmade"

http://filetrip.net/f12485-kidmade-1-0.html 

dont know how to post image srry


----------



## dudino (Aug 6, 2010)

here is my new update of my theme
i hope you like it =)

http://filetrip.net/f12486-EZMac-2-0.html

i think its now ready for the contest


----------



## Naico (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is my official entry titled: *EZilla*. The name is based on the popular -zilla suffix.

*Download:* http://filetrip.net/f12484-EZilla-1-0.html

The splash animation uses the "WaitForTerminate=1" option, so I guess it freezes on the current kernel (seems to work fine in MoonShell 2.10 though). It also wouldn't hurt if someone gave the skin a small test run and see if it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










































*Button Preview* _(low quality due to GIF compression)_


----------



## alkahest (Aug 6, 2010)

how do i upload the .bin files from filetrip?with the .dat file?


----------



## jagerstaffel (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's my [updated] entry: Project EZ5i Version 1.6
http://filetri..Hatsune-Miku-Project-EZ5i-1-6.html

(screenshot quality might be poor due to phone upload)








Splash ani:





Woo whee I hope I made it. I was only able to work on this for half a day, and I kept my phone on london time lol. Any kind soul with an EZ5 willing to test my skin? (I only got an Edgy and an R4)


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 6, 2010)

Dang no way im in the top 10 or 15 now.If I win Im gonna make alot of skins for this card.2 hours left get ur entrys in.


----------



## willy-wilson (Aug 6, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Dang no way im in the top 10 or 15 now.If I win Im gonna make alot of skins for this card.2 hours left get ur entrys in.



whoa wait no... theres still almost 24 hours left. i think


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 6, 2010)

but isnt midnight the start of a new day so its when this day ends.


----------



## supersolver17 (Aug 6, 2010)

THIS IS MY SKIN FOR THE EZ FLASH SKIN COMPETITION!
Skin Name:Space
Link to download : http://filetrip.net/f12489-SpaceSkin-1-0.html
Link to image preview: http://yfrog.com/14spaceskinp

I HOPE I GET A PLACE


----------



## bowbowhead (Aug 6, 2010)

Submitting my skin: Virtual Home
http://filetrip.net/f12488-Virtual-Home-1-0.html



Spoiler




































No preview for splash animation. Hopefully someone can test this for me to see if all my icons and my splash works.


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 6, 2010)

till when can you sumbit your entry

give the SPECIFIC TIME in GMT

if it ends in about 15 mins 
IM DOOMED


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 7, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> till when can you sumbit your entry
> 
> give the SPECIFIC TIME in GMT
> 
> ...


Doomed you are.


----------



## bowbowhead (Aug 7, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He still has a day left. This contest ends at 11:59 PM on Saturday UK time. So about exactly a day left.
For those who want to keep track of the time: http://www.worldtimeserver.com/current_time_in_GB.aspx


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 7, 2010)

bowbowhead said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you 100% sure?
where does it say it ends at 11:59 uk time


----------



## bowbowhead (Aug 7, 2010)

First post:


			
				FAST6191 said:
			
		

> The competition is open for one month from the date of this post (closing date is midnight UK time August 7th 2010, so get busy.
> 
> Earlier today:
> QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Aug 6 2010, 04:52 AM) @Jei correct. It is 11am UK time right now or near enough so about 37 hours.



With a bit of simple math, you can tell that the contest ends at 11:59PM on August 7, not at 12:00AM.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 7, 2010)

Im going to pm fast and see what he says.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 7, 2010)

Competition ended 16 mins ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Good luck everyone


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 7, 2010)

EZ-Megaman said:
			
		

> Competition ended 16 mins ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAT THE HECK
NO IT DIDN'T


just tell me this

do i have about 4-5 hours because i need to make my animation
or better yet someone just post how many hours left till the end?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 7, 2010)

^ 
"midnight UK time August 7th 2010!"
I livee in the UK and it's been past midnight,but I don't want to start a war so lets see untill a judge says whether or not
You might have some time so You might be able to do it and submit,maybe not....


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 7, 2010)

EZ-Megaman said:
			
		

> ^
> "midnight UK time August 7th 2010!"
> I livee in the UK and it's been past midnight,but I don't want to start a war so lets see untill a judge says whether or not
> You might have some time so You might be able to do it and submit,maybe not....
> ...


----------



## bowbowhead (Aug 7, 2010)

@kiafazool
You've got plenty of time. 23.5 hours.

@Megaman
Refer to my previous post. FAST stated that there was 37 hours left, at 11 AM on August 6, your local time.

EDIT: Beat me to it, kiafazool.


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 7, 2010)

bowbowhead said:
			
		

> @kiafazool
> You've got plenty of time. 23.5 hours.
> 
> @Megaman
> ...


YES
24 HOURS
ILL FINISH IT

and haha on beating you


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Aug 7, 2010)

Just a quick post to say I won't be posting an update unfortunately, sincemy alto was nicked, ( Well, confiscated by school, but that's a tale for another time) posting this from my Itouch. However, when I get my new computer on the 15 i' ll work to change the game icon, cheat panel, ds and gba icons amongst other things. Well done to everyone that's posted a skin, most of yours are ten times better than yours anyway. Good luck everyone!
ThePowerOutage


----------



## kirby145 (Aug 7, 2010)

Are we allowed to use copyrighted icons etc at first it said no but now it appears it is ok/.


----------



## alkahest (Aug 7, 2010)

HELP I NEED HELP 

wats run time error???? file not found????


----------



## kirby145 (Aug 7, 2010)

I try this but I make ugly skin

Better luck next time


----------



## Kilos (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello, GBATemp. Finally registered here to submit my entry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's loosely inspired by the Fallout series mixed with '70s electronics. All art created in either MSPaint or mtPaint. 
It's still a work-in-progress (None of the pop-up windows nor the cheat screen are altered), but I just wanted to go ahead and get it submitted. 

Download on FileTrip


Spoiler


----------



## Blake1710 (Aug 7, 2010)

most definetely the last update. i completely forgot that my shutdown panel was completely different to everything else.

http://filetrip.net/g25124800-Serene-EZ-Flash-Skin.html


----------



## jagerstaffel (Aug 7, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> EZ-Megaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.... I can't believe I tried so hard to get it in a day earlier. I tell ya folks, procrastination isn't always a good thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With these developments I updated my skin to have better colors. Update in previous page.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow this is crap even if win an Ez5 my ds broke today it fell out of my pocket it was a phat.I salute you DS


----------



## euphemism (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is my entry for the competition.  I do hope it is somewhat presentable. 



Spoiler




























Filetrip download link.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 7, 2010)

OMG, I can't wait for judging!

I really hope I at least get top 20.
If I get top 5 I'm gonna be so happy!


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 7, 2010)

jacboy said:
			
		

> hey here is my entry its called "kidmade"
> 
> http://filetrip.net/f12485-kidmade-1-0.html
> 
> dont know how to post image srry


Your entry is incomplet. Please provide splash screens and spash animation as said in first post.
Also, read carefuly all ints and tips in my first post on this thread.

@all : added all new entries to my first post. You still have time until midnight UK. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




None of new entries has been tested, because i'm on holidays. Cross fingers for you guys.


----------



## difool0 (Aug 7, 2010)

v2.0 ff VII

http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12496

it's my first skin

"alors soyer indulgent"


----------



## Sasuke96 (Aug 7, 2010)

My first Skin on EZflash... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EZilver*

Preview

EDIT: V.1.2
Download EZilverV.1.2




Sorry, I didn't have time to make the preview of the splash


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Aug 7, 2010)

I just remembered my old desktop. Booting it up right now. Only 12 hours to make a awesome skin. 
P.s does my splash get cut off after 3 secs? I k ow it does in moonshell


----------



## KrooLa (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey guys, here is my entry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Good luck everyone!

Preview:




Spash Screen:




*Download Link*


----------



## jagerstaffel (Aug 7, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> None of new entries has been tested, because i'm on holidays. Cross fingers for you guys.



Oh, I hope the skin forger is good enough for it's preview mode, it seems reliable enough.

Updated my skin again (I really couldn't think properly yesterday lol) on page 39. And, it also took me awhile to figure out why the animation program was rejecting my bitmaps, and that's because it didn't like the files saved from photoshop, so I had to re-convert those to bmp again with irfan


----------



## Mr Skinner (Aug 7, 2010)

Wild Speed EZVi Skin Series



*Features:*

1- *All* Windows Customized
2- Custom icons and color palette combining
3- Have the sensation of being inside a cockpit of a hot machine!
4- Beautiful women and powerful cars, all you need to make your DS more Radical! 
5- *Enjoy!*

*Preview:*



Spoiler











*Splash and Bottom Screen's:*


Spoiler














*Download:*

Click Here!


----------



## sambskn (Aug 7, 2010)

(Probably) Final Update

iDS ver. 1.1
-some custom icons
-cheat section fully customized

http://filetrip.net/f12477-iDS-1-1.html


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 7, 2010)

someone tell me the difference between
WaitForTerminate=1
and
WaitForTerminate=0


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 7, 2010)

WaitForTerminate=1
The kernel wait until the end of the splash animation

WaitForTerminate=0
The kernel doesn't wait until the end of the splash animation.


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 7, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> WaitForTerminate=1
> The kernel wait until the end of the splash animation
> 
> WaitForTerminate=0
> The kernel doesn't wait until the end of the splash animation.


my last skin you posted that the animation should be made using waitforterminate=0
which one should i use 0 or 1?
and could you please test my skin fast?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 7, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


depends on preferance if you want the kernel to load without the animation finishing use 1 if u want it to finish the splash use 0


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 7, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok i dont understand this

mbmax say 1 means that the kernel waits till the end of the animation to load the screens 
and 0 means the kernel just loads into the menu as soon as it's done loading

and you are saying to use 1 to load without finishing the animation and 
0 for waiting till the end

you guys are saying 2 opposite things


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 7, 2010)

can someone please tell me how to make my animation into a gif file
i have the seperate images 
in total there are 85 images
how do i make a gif file


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 7, 2010)

Gif ninja and max was right i read it wrong


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 7, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Gif ninja and max was right i read it wrong


so i use
waitforterminate=1 
for the animation to fully play

does gifninga make a gif with 85 images?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 7, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> can someone please tell me how to make my animation into a gif file
> i have the seperate images
> in total there are 85 images
> how do i make a gif file



If you use Photoshop, the newer versions have an animation window for such things.
If you don't use Photoshop, I'm sure there is some freeware that you can use.


----------



## bowbowhead (Aug 7, 2010)

To the judges: will there be a period for testing, in case some of our skins crash? This way, our chances of winning won't be gone due to one stupid error, like say, missing one file from the 'templates' folder.


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok 
So I made a completely new skin, so mbmax if you kindly please delete by other skin entry which was named "Purple"
My new skin is called:







*Download*

*Previews:*


Spoiler































*Animation*


Spoiler











Wheww
Got this skin in the competition about 2.5 hours before deadline


mbmax/someone Please Check my skin if it works properly and if the animation is correct


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 7, 2010)

Im pretty sure the skin needs to be complete with a splash to count and did you try gif ninja


----------



## bowbowhead (Aug 7, 2010)

I think he meant he doesn't have an animation preview. You don't need gif files to create the splash animation. And skins without an animation can still be entered. It'll just be counted against them.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 7, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure the skin needs to be complete with a splash to count and did you try gif ninja
> It's not required, just recommended.
> 
> QUOTE(bowbowhead @ Aug 7 2010, 05:22 PM) I think he meant he doesn't have an animation preview. You don't need gif files to create the splash animation. And skins without an animation can still be entered. It'll just be counted against them.


This is what I was thinking.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 7, 2010)

Just over an hour to go now.

New entries that have not been tested- this one is really on me (I knew Mbmax was going to be on holiday) so if indeed something is found during judging testing I am inclined to give a certain grace period to fix it (or if it is a typo in the ini file or something I will sort it and send it upstream).

Beneton movie gif is my chosen GIF maker freeware or otherwise: http://www.benetonsoftware.com/Beneton_Movie_GIF.php

A gif I made a few weeks back for the 5 years thread: http://pix.gbatemp.net/32303/histords.gif


----------



## jacboy (Aug 7, 2010)

full pak for kidmade 

http://filetrip.net/f12513-kidmade-full-pa...jacboy-2-0.html


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 7, 2010)

you got the wrong idea thatdudewiththefood
i have the splash animation 
i needed a gif maker to post the animation for a preview


----------



## TomF1 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi guys.

Hope i'm not too late.

Here is my entry based on Amiga Operating System, called AmigaOS

Preview : 



Spoiler











Download AmigaOS skin

Good luck all.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 7, 2010)

@kiafazool beneton can do that.

@TomF1 you are just inside the limit. 

Everybody who past now added to Mbmax's list, I have yet to get to test them so those who have not had a confirmed entry stick by your PM box for a day or two and check back here.

@others http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone...nd/london/time/ is the time I am working too.


----------



## supersolver17 (Aug 7, 2010)

DEAR COMPETITION OFFICIALS
how will the winners be annouced?
new reply?
so if we win we have to provide addresses right?


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 8, 2010)

supersolver17 said:
			
		

> DEAR COMPETITION OFFICIALS
> how will the winners be annouced?
> new reply?
> so if we win we have to provide addresses right?


1. announced on the front page of gbatemp/this thread
2. dont understand
3. yes how else will the item get to you


COMPETITION ENDED


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2010)

Competition is now over. Only alkahest who was having issues with the EZSkinForger can enter (he PMed me regarding the issues).

Regarding winners- judging now begins. We have over 60 entries to judge and while we aim to get it done as quickly as possible there is no set date for announcing it (timezones, this being the middle of holidays for the judges, time involved in judging and all that).

We will announce the winners here (probably as a new thread but this will get a reply in case you have an email on reply to this thread setup- I will leave this open for a day or so and then lock it so the next reply will be us informing everyone of the winners thread being posted), on the US forums and the EZTeam will hopefully do something on the Chinese forums and main site as and when it is completed.
You will be also be informed by PM on GBAtemp at which time you will need to provide an address (directly to the EZTeam- we will tell you how as and when).

We have a basic list of entrants in Mbmax's post but over the next couple of days I will try to compile a list with previews and current downloads.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 8, 2010)

1. Announced

2. ???

3. PROFIT


----------



## alkahest (Aug 8, 2010)

here is my entry 

exorigin 

http://filetrip.net/f12515-exorigin-1-0.html

and thanxs fast


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks Fast6191
that program is awesome

comment on how it looks
i put 11 hours into this video

here is my animation:


----------



## Link2999 (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope this remains intact with the judges: _"skins are judged based on their uniqueness and creativity, not photoshopping skills"_

I mean, I believe in skins still looking good, but originality should still be looked at while judging.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 8, 2010)

Link2999 said:
			
		

> I hope this remains intact with the judges: _"skins are judged based on their uniqueness and creativity, not photoshopping skills"_
> 
> I mean, I believe in skins still looking good, but originality should still be looked at while judging.


I agree 100%

Creativity is so lacking nowadays because people feel accustomed to one style of thinking.
It should be encouraged to be more creative rather than discouraged which it so often is.


----------



## env (Aug 8, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> thanks Fast6191
> that program is awesome
> 
> comment on how it looks
> ...



It looks good, though it's something like alien thingies, nothing like retro.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I kid my friend


----------



## supersolver17 (Aug 8, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> TLOZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just a quick question for u max
what is the point of making a .ess file? what does it do?
also, what are .ini files for?
thanks again


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 8, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was gonna make something retro but with the given time frame of you know what happened
that was what i could make but the projection is highlighting RETRO so i guess that counts

still 11 hours of work made a decent intro


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 8, 2010)

difool0 said:
			
		

> v2.0 ff VII
> 
> http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12496
> 
> ...



@all : Thanks for all your great skins. Proove once again that we have some great skinners here on GBAtemp. 
Congrat !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ps : about entries 18 and 35 with missing template inside the .dat. It's a pitty to see that nothing has been done to fix that by both authors. I will try my best to fix the template part.

Edit : @FAST6191 : i think i'm done about all entries. I sorted some mistake.


----------



## Sasuke96 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Good luck to all!!!*


----------



## S.loeb88 (Aug 8, 2010)

Good morning. sorry for the delay but I had more internet because of a problem on my computer so it would be possible to accept my skin please: http://filetrip.net/f12517-Skin-Fantasy-EZ-flash-VI-1-0.html


----------



## Range-TE (Aug 8, 2010)

wow, competition looks tougher since the last time i posted!

oh and this might be a stupid question, but i heard that the EZVi can emulate GBA roms from a friend?


----------



## jagerstaffel (Aug 8, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> oh and this might be a stupid question, but i heard that the EZVi can emulate GBA roms from a friend?



I think what your friend meant was that the EZ5i can load GBA roms from the EZ5i to the 3in1 expansion pack. I don't recall the EZ5i having a cpu like the SCDSTWO.


----------



## Range-TE (Aug 8, 2010)

jagerstaffel said:
			
		

> Range-TE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see, oh well. 
if you win top 5 you can get that Expansion right?


but i have a DSi.....so.....damn it i have to get a SCDSTWO....
or i need to buy back my old DS


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 8, 2010)

S.loeb88 said:
			
		

> Good morning. sorry for the delay but I had more internet because of a problem on my computer so it would be possible to accept my skin please: http://filetrip.net/f12517-Skin-Fantasy-EZ-flash-VI-1-0.html


this will not be accepted as the competition ended

we all worked our butts off to get in the time limit
and you just come up and say you had a internet problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry but this wont be accepted


----------



## Naico (Aug 8, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> S.loeb88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not your call kiafazool, besides they’ve already made some exceptions regarding the rules.


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 8, 2010)

Naico said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## env (Aug 8, 2010)

Read the Filetrip comment on that entry please


----------



## Naico (Aug 8, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> if he had internet problems then he should've contacted one of the officials before


If someone has problems with their internet connection how do you suppose he/she is going to contact anyone? The competition judges didn't exactly leave their phone numbers


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 8, 2010)

Naico said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see i was right


----------



## env (Aug 8, 2010)

The one that you two are talking about.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This.

edit: Now you know.


----------



## S.loeb88 (Aug 8, 2010)

S.loeb88 said:
			
		

> Good morning. sorry for the delay but I had more internet because of a problem on my computer so it would be possible to accept my skin please: http://filetrip.net/f12517-Skin-Fantasy-EZ-flash-VI-1-0.html



On my internet problem, I have returned my box anymore so I had internet access and had no telephone.

If the organization accepts me, I want to thank them otherwise is not serious


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 8, 2010)

S.loeb88 said:
			
		

> S.loeb88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't have any regret S.loeb88, your skin is incomplete. Missing the splash animation.
Also your skin's name is more than 8 letters, mean it will crash on any ez5i (see rules in first post).

I already commented your filetrip file, please check it.

I'm affraid we can't accept this skin, sorry.


----------



## S.loeb88 (Aug 8, 2010)

ah thin, being French I did not understand everything on the first post.

it does not matter, anyway I can likely to be in the top 20


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 9, 2010)

me and env 
all the way for top 20


----------



## env (Aug 9, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> me and env
> all the way for top 20


wtf? me again,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Please kia, enough! You're getting in my nerves already.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stop whining and you just wait for the competition results.


----------



## FFZELDA (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't mean to insult or start a flame war, but kiafazool your skin isn't anything 'special', so get over it, kthxbai. P.S. Maybe if you are lucky you will get to the top 30, maybe ...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 9, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> wtf? me again,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol...I'm pretty sure its supposed to be like a compliment of some sort. Nice skin though, although the methods used to make the images sounds...well its definitely NOT something I would ever do xD (huzzah laziness, the lifelong buddy that has never left me alone yet). It reminds me of World of Goo as well. 

I'm expecting the results to be released soon (there are only a few judges...so it shouldn't be too long of a wait), though who knows what could be happening with our judges lives.

Mr. Skinner, your screenname is well-put. Although I don't quite like the top image and splash.ani (personal tastes), that is one seriously awesome skin xD.

I was on vacation for the past week, so I missed out on commenting about some of the earlier posts (thus this post may seem a bit lame to be commenting on old news xD), but some things are too good to pass up.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow. They look...wow...


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 9, 2010)

jacboy said:
			
		

> full pak for kidmade
> 
> http://filetrip.net/f12513-kidmade-full-pa...jacboy-2-0.html
> QUOTE(alkahest @ Aug 8 2010, 01:12 AM) here is my entry
> ...


Exactly the same zip file name with exactly same problems : missing splash animation and badly named .bin files for both.


----------



## evandixon (Aug 9, 2010)

supersolver17 said:
			
		

> THIS IS MY SKIN FOR THE EZ FLASH SKIN COMPETITION!
> Skin Name:Space
> Link to download : http://filetrip.net/f12489-SpaceSkin-1-0.html
> Link to image preview: http://yfrog.com/14spaceskinp
> ...


Your skin name conflicts with mine:
http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-c...t&p=2976490
The shortened name of mine is Space.


----------



## supersolver17 (Aug 9, 2010)

@unique geek
sorry, didn't know about/see ur entry...
idk which one of us posted first, but if u did, ill just be space skin, original name was space, but when i uploaded on filetrip i put spaceskin, and thats what they put me down as, so i don't think there should be a problem, that or if MB max reads this he could change mine to Space(s) (for supersolver), jsut an idea. i hope that shouldn't be a problem
also
WHEN WILL JUDGING BE OVER?! ALMOST DONE?! I CAN'T TAKE THE SUSPENCE ANYMORE!


----------



## evandixon (Aug 9, 2010)

supersolver17 said:
			
		

> WHEN WILL JUDGING BE OVER?! ALMOST DONE?! I CAN'T TAKE THE SUSPENCE ANYMORE!


Neither can I.


----------



## supersolver17 (Aug 9, 2010)

couldn't help looking at ur big signature, what is a save converter?


----------



## evandixon (Aug 9, 2010)

supersolver17 said:
			
		

> couldn't help looking at ur big signature, what is a save converter?


Similer to (and better than) Shuny's save converter, it converts between different save file formats that different flashcarts and emulators use.  The Action Replay DSi has the capability to back up save files from legit carts, but in a different format than flashcarts accept; The R4 only accepts Raw save files of 512KB;  Desmume adds a footer at the end of a save file; etc.

PS You made the 666th post in this thread [Edit] Wait, I did.  You merely made the amount of posts equal to 666


----------



## supersolver17 (Aug 9, 2010)

soooo
i ahve pokemon soul silver
i could put it in an action reply dsi, save the file, and convert it to have my save on my rom?!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 10, 2010)

supersolver17 said:
			
		

> soooo
> i ahve pokemon soul silver
> i could put it in an action reply dsi, save the file, and convert it to have my save on my rom?!


This is totally not the thread for that question, but yeah its something like that.


----------



## _mrshl_ (Aug 10, 2010)

Naico said:
			
		

> The splash animation uses the "WaitForTerminate=1" option, so I guess it freezes on the current kernel (seems to work fine in MoonShell 2.10 though). It also wouldn't hurt if someone gave the skin a small test run and see if it works


You where right about the freezing. I changed the first byte in "ezilla.ani" from 0x03 to 0x02, so that it does not wait anymore. You should change that because when it freezes at splash screen, you have to take out the SD card and change or fix the skin via computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
But apart of this little "bit flipping" to get it work, it is a very nice skin. I like it very much. Definitely at least in top 5 IMO!!!


----------



## supersolver17 (Aug 10, 2010)

@jurassic player
THATS FREAKING AWESOME
ima go get one now


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 10, 2010)

_mrshl_ said:
			
		

> Naico said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i already reported that bug to the team because of env's splash animation. My post Here.

And yeah the first offset define if the OS has to wait until the end of splash animation or not. 02 = doesn't wait, 03 = wait.


----------



## _mrshl_ (Aug 10, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Yeah i already reported that bug to the team because of env's splash animation. My post Here.
> 
> And yeah the first offset define if the OS has to wait until the end of splash animation or not. 02 = doesn't wait, 03 = wait.


I read most of the thread but obviously read over your post. Thanks for clarification, again!


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 10, 2010)

I hope I win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have atleast wasted 15 hours on my skin o.o
But since there are 20 places, I can hope that you guys win too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thumbs up for the people who have wasted a lot of time for their skins ^^


----------



## TLOZ (Aug 10, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> I hope I win
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It took some hours for creating my skin,
even though I didn't "waste" the time, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good look everone!


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm going to agree to TLOZ, I don't feel that I "wasted" any time creating my skin, however being my first, it was a learning experience as well as something that took a lot of time (I probably spent about 15-20 hours over 3 days to get everything exactly the way that I wanted it)

the problem with contests of these nature is that it is very difficult to fully "test" the results yourself when you don't own the hardware that you're designing for which in and of itself is the prize! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




overall, I think that it was quite an enjoyable experience and will probably create a few more if I win one of the ez-flash v carts

contrary to popular belief, the magazine staff do not receive tons of "free" product. (I think that shaunj and costello horde most of that stuff for themselves


----------



## el_popi (Aug 10, 2010)

Well i made my 2 first skins in that contest and didnt feel i wasted my time. First i was doing the GOlden Sun skin until i noticed about the copyright issues. Anyway at last i finished the 2 and im proud of them. They'll be in the skin section of EZ-Flash  and even if i dont win which means i couldnt use those skins, i feel great for doing it because i never though about doing a skin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so its a nice experience i got because the contest, and i hope someone liked it and uses it for their own flashcard ^^.
Luck for you all and i look forward for the resolution of the contest.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 10, 2010)

I hope I get a placing, but even if I don't, I had fun with this and I really feel that I got a lot of experience working with different programs. The batch image converter, Ifranview, actually came in handy later for a a project my sister was working on.


----------



## evandixon (Aug 10, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> ...The batch image converter, Ifranview, actually came in handy later for a a project my sister was working on.


I feel a lack of credit.
http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-c...t&p=2977903
http://gbatemp.net/t239950-ez5i-skinning-c...t&p=2980697

Mine was posted first, before Ifranview was ever mentioned...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 10, 2010)

UniqueGeek said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks?

But I didn't use that. If I had known about it before I needed one, I may have. I used Irfanview, so Irfanview gets the credit. Sorry.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 11, 2010)

I hoped that my 'wasted time' would be picked up as sarcastic by you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But... To be serious, I have/haven't really wasted time.
I have because it was pretty much my first time using Photoshop for something more ehh professional? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I wasted a lot of time by having to restart because I made a big mistake on my main bg layer (I didn't fully underdtand layers :/)
But I have learned a lot from this competition mostly Photoshop stuff. So it's not really wasted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (especcially when if I win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 11, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> (especcially *when* I win
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol now that is some major confidence you have there xD. I think mine is great, but I don't have high hopes for it winning. From the sounds of it though, the judges have the wondrous job of downloading all 60+ skins and testing every single one of them...so all we can do is wait xD.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 11, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> tijntje_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you think I put the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emoticon there?
I was like... Especcially when I win I didn't waste my time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But really, poor judges o.O


----------



## env (Aug 11, 2010)

Nothing beats MSWord & MSPaint, burry Photoshop.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 11, 2010)

^ Kinda true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But word is the photoshop of the notepad applications 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I prefer notepad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know quite a few paint tricks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can make pretty cool stuff with paint (PIXELART 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ^^
But I have used photoshop for this competition nonetheless


----------



## env (Aug 11, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> tijntje_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, you have also done a wondrous job on downloading every possible moonshell  2 skin out there, kudos to you. XD


----------



## env (Aug 11, 2010)

@tijntje_7:
Mine is different, I use MSWord as my canvas, MSpaint for polishing pixels and the buried photoshop for saving my work, PNG format. (Call me weird, but that's just me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 11, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> Bro, you have also done a wondrous job on downloading every possible moonshell  2 skin out there, kudos to you. XD


Lol that is different. Plus, I don't actually have all of the skins. There is one skin that I know of, but I am unable to obtain because the download seems broken (its a pink DS firmware skin on linoul's moonshare).


----------



## willy-wilson (Aug 11, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> @tijntje_7:
> Mine is different, I use MSWord as my canvas, MSpaint for polishing pixels and the buried photoshop for saving my work, PNG format. (Call me weird, but that's just me
> 
> 
> ...




you want a challenge? Why not paint your skin in colors, export the pictures and then use them... actually hmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that doesn't sound like that bad of an idea, i may try it.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to interrupt you all.

I've downloaded a few of these great skins that this competition has brought to us all.

But because of the freezing problem, when the .ani loads at bootup, i can't use the most skins.

Can i fix this Problem on my own?


----------



## supersolver17 (Aug 11, 2010)

funny, i just had a dream that i got 21st place, and was VERY angry


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Bonny said:
			
		

> Sorry to interrupt you all.
> 
> I've downloaded a few of these great skins that this competition has brought to us all.
> 
> ...


Hexedit the splash .ani. Replace the first offset 03 by 02 value. Save it.
Done.

You can also simply delete the splash .ani. The kernel will load splash screens instead or wait for next kernel update. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@all : i know this news arrive too late but, just to let you know. Cheryl has added a plug-in feature to ESF.
I'm currently using RN95 to judge your skin guys, it has a new full preview mode (plug-in).

Here are some screenshots :



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Kde4 skin  made by Jesusperez.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 11, 2010)

Whew,we can see the text and things of the sort in the forger now?
That's a nice feature.


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 11, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> I'm currently using RN95 to judge your skin guys, it has a new full preview mode (plug-in).



any idea when RN95 will be made available to the rest of us "common" folk?


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 11, 2010)

As i have no time to beta test it, no release date available for now.


----------



## supersolver17 (Aug 11, 2010)

@MBMax, any idea when judging will be over?
almsot done?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 11, 2010)

There's 59 skins around that are potential winners so it would probably take some time


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Just a reminder :


			
				FAST6191 said:
			
		

> *Judging:*
> Judging will be conducted by the EZFlash USA forum staff- FAST6191, cracker and Slade as well as prominent member Mbmax.
> The winning entries will be announced some time after the competition closes on one month from start date, *while we will aim to finish it all as quickly as possible there is no set date as all the staff need to cast their votes internally and it's difficult when we're all from different time zones*.
> Judges decision is final.



And there is 65 skins according to my first post.


----------



## Link2999 (Aug 11, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Just a reminder :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I count 61, unless the ones that were redded/X'd still count.

Still though, ~1/3 of the entries are winners. Pretty good odds for a contest like this. I'm hoping to see more in the future


----------



## helloha (Aug 11, 2010)

i like the 3d icons in RN95. 
@MBMax, so are the skins tested on EZ skinner and not on a physical ezflash?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 11, 2010)

supersolver17 said:
			
		

> @MBMax, any idea when judging will be over?
> almsot done?


The last I heard, Mbmax had finished testing 11 skins...and that is just one judge, so it will definitely take a while longer.


----------



## supersolver17 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 12, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> And there is 65 skins according to my first post.



Well I was including the skins that can be used as entries,I might've counted wrong though :/


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 12, 2010)

Honestly i can wait for the judging there is alot of creativity there like seriously even i do not win one... All i have to say is that i had fun learning
how to create a skin for a flashcart it was one hell of an experience especially the multiple frame animation you have to make but hey i learned
something new and that's always a good thing knowledge is power


----------



## env (Aug 12, 2010)

willy-wilson said:
			
		

> you want a challenge? Why not paint your skin in colors, export the pictures and then use them... actually hmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to accept the challenge but I can't understand what you are up to?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "export the pictures and use them" to what? 
or do you want me to draw something on MSWord with colors?
/offtopic sorry.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 12, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> willy-wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he is talking about the homebrew "Colors!"...it actually probably isn't as hard as using MSWord.


----------



## env (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh I see, Clolors! omg! I miss that app  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I'm using dsi now so Colors doesn't work for me as I want it to be) its useless without pressure sensitivity.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 12, 2010)

So, Colors ! doesn't handle correctly DSi touchscreen ?

We should ask the author to fix that.


----------



## Range-TE (Aug 12, 2010)

oh that was because it was on a DSi? 
i've always thought it was my Ak2i


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 12, 2010)

If you can't use that,maybe flip note.
But that would take long to make


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 12, 2010)

this is a little late for these quotes but



			
				env said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why are you here?
and where did i say my skin is special
i was just saying that "i wish i win"
and you shouldn't be judging my skin
i dont see you made a skin 
so stop judging people's skin because everyone worked hard on them and random people come out of nowhere and start judging them
like said on the first post, the people that win will be selected by their creativity and not photoshoping skills, so stop and leave


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 12, 2010)

actually your shopping was quite nice snazzy loading animation


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 13, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> actually your shopping was quite nice snazzy loading animation


thanks for the compliment
it took me 11 hours to make that animation


----------



## willy-wilson (Aug 13, 2010)

nope it doesnt, and the author wont fix it. he's to busy with the iphone version to care...


----------



## env (Aug 13, 2010)

Even if we ask the author of Color's! I think the problem with it is the DSi itself, DSi touchscreen doesn't have touch pressure sensitivity I think, (I may be wrong  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

@Kia, sorry I'm not that "really" angry, I'm just having a bad day that day, peace!


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 13, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> Even if we ask the author of Color's! I think the problem with it is the DSi itself, DSi touchscreen doesn't have touch pressure sensitivity I think, (I may be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This already happened on some dslite that use a different brand of touch screen panel.
Was fixed in libnds by wintermute, so i suppose the same problem happens here.
I'm pretty sure this bug can be fixed just by compiling again colors! with the last devKitPro.

And, just for info, i have the same pressure problem on my DSi XL.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ps : Cheryl fixed the clear png bug you reported.


----------



## env (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh my.. that it! (no need to do mock up images) I'm more excited for the next ESF update now.


----------



## Range-TE (Aug 13, 2010)

oh shit! i just noticed that you can change the scroll bars!
oh man, i didn't see that option in the EZforger (i assumed it was in the forger, but it's not, i know)


hope this doesn't hurt my chances of winning! and i'm assuming that updating the theme after the ending date is cheating


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 13, 2010)

Range-TE:
you can change just about everything in the skin, however prior to RN95 (which has not be released to public yet), unless you actually had the ez-flash v hardware, there was no way to see the results and test changing the elements found in the *\makeskin\template* folder


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 13, 2010)

It's even more simple than that. Check the sample skin provided in RN93.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 13, 2010)

Whew,I can't wait for the compo to end.
Anyway,I had another look at the RN95 pic and I see the some icons will change?
Is it for the forger only or also for the upcoming kernel?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 15, 2010)

Hows judging going?


----------



## MaK11-12 (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, i can't wait for the results.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 15, 2010)

It's a long process to test every skin and fully. Please be patient, it's in progress.


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 15, 2010)

how many skins are already tested?
so we know how long it will take to test 65+ skins


----------



## willy-wilson (Aug 15, 2010)

I would say it will probly be early next month before we know the results, give them time.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 16, 2010)

Ez Skin Froger RN96 is out !

Here is the change log :



			
				EZ Skin Forger RN96 Change log said:
			
		

> - added plug-ins feature. See the plug-ins folder for more information.
> - *provided MS2SkinPreviewforEZV.plg to let you preview fully the current skin loaded in ESF.
> - fixed a glitch on TGF files once compiled. Now transparency is used instead of background merge.*
> - imageconverter been udpated to version 006.
> Note : be sure to unzip the full package. Do not update only the EZSkinForger.exe file.



Download it on Filetrip !

@kiafazool : we are 4 to judge all skin. Each guy judge all skin on his side.
Will take time yeah.


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 16, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Ez Skin Froger RN96 is out !



the new version of skin forger now has a built-in arcade game?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on a more serious note, I'm receiving the following error message in RN96 when attempting to load in a previously designed skin (and the application cannot locate one or more of the images from the paths saved) or with when creating a new skin from scratch and selecting a file (no rhyme or reason as to why this is occuring).

run-time error '480':
can't create AutoRedraw image

and then the ez-skin forger software terminates


maybe cheryl can re-code her routine to bow out gracefully if an image or path cannot be found rather than terminating out. I'm not sure why when selecting an image that I'm occassionally receiving this error message as well.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 16, 2010)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> on a more serious note, I'm receiving the following error message in RN96 when attempting to load in a previously designed skin (and the application cannot locate one or more of the images from the paths saved) or with when creating a new skin from scratch and selecting a file (no rhyme or reason as to why this is occuring).
> 
> run-time error '480':
> can't create AutoRedraw image
> ...


Delete Setting.ini and try again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheryl has never catched this bug. Sometimes the path to reach imageconverter.exe is screwed in the ini file.


----------



## dudino (Aug 16, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Ez Skin Froger RN96 is out !
> 
> Here is the change log :
> 
> ...



hey thats great =)
no i can fix the last small bug's in my theme
thx Cheryl & Mbmax


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 16, 2010)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> the new version of skin forger now has a built-in arcade game?!


Well, you are probably kidding but yeah, you can build a game with the plugin feature.

BTW, she just said "I didn't know if this plugin is needed" talking about this one :


----------



## dudino (Aug 16, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Ez Skin *Froger* RN96 is out !



i think he mean that froger XD


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 16, 2010)

Hahahaha !

I see  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well guys, i think i will not edit my post. My mistake is so  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy !


----------



## joshbean39 (Aug 16, 2010)

hey mbax how many skins have you guys jujed the antisipation is killing me


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 17, 2010)

@all : while waiting for results, may i suggest you to submit your skin on NDSthemes now they have an ez5 section ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NDSthemes EZ5 section


----------



## Gausen (Aug 17, 2010)

@Mbmax.
About RN96 preview plug in. 

The double line mode doesn't show correct for me (i cant test it on real hardware thou). I think that RN96 shows a portion of FL_Double_ItemBG_Clear.png that is the same size as FL_Single_ItemBG_Clear.png. 

I can see also that the cheat menu shows some transparency that cheats.png doesn't have (in my skin). 

When you click on some other file (GBAROM.gba, for example) FL_Single_ItemBG_Clear.png get positioned OK but the color of the text its not correct.

There is one more thing, Cheat_ItemBG_Select.png is shown one pixel to the right of where it should or the cheat complete scrollbar is shown one pixel to the left of where it should (comparing with real hardware looking).


----------



## Gausen (Aug 17, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> @all : while waiting for results, may i suggest you to submit your skin on NDSthemes now they have an ez5 section ?



How do you upload a .zip file? The java file loader only let me upload a preview.png and a theme.dat (i haven't been able to upload the latest). I can see that many of you where successful on uploading your zipped skins on NDSthemes.  

Any tips? :-(

Edit: It seems that only the .dat file can be uploaded in NDSthemes so no splash screens or animations.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 17, 2010)

Gausen said:
			
		

> @Mbmax.
> About RN96 preview plug in.
> 
> The double line mode doesn't show correct for me (i cant test it on real hardware thou). I think that RN96 shows a portion of FL_Double_ItemBG_Clear.png that is the same size as FL_Single_ItemBG_Clear.png.
> ...


Thanks for your report Gausen, but i have really checked this plug-in not on the real hardware but on a better way.
With the avi made by Normmatt, so i 99% sure of actual coordinates displayed by the plugin.
Now if you think there is a mistake, please provide me the coordinate X, Y of the Cheat_ItemBG_Select.png  so i can check if i have made a mistake ?

About bouble line mode, if you open an old skin, for example the kde4.dat provided in current kernels, this file (FL_Double_ItemBG_Clear.png) doesn't exist at all.
So, be sure to test this feature with new skins.


----------



## Gausen (Aug 17, 2010)

Maybe its the scrollbar that is incorrectly positioned. I don't know how to setup its coordinates so i cant tell exactly where it should be. But i can show you some pictures so you can see what is that I'm seeing.

This is how it looks in the plug in. As you can see in my skin i added a 192x1 black pixels column to hide the "garbage" from the scrollbar. Note that there is no separation between the arrow on Cheat_ItemBG_Select and the scrollbar.





This is how it really looks.





About the double line mode. Here is a shot made with the plug in.





And here is the image used on the skin.





Well thats all. Mbmax can you test doble line mode on real hardware? Just to check.
Any advice you can give is always welcome. Maybe you can figure this out.

Thanks.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 17, 2010)

Gausen said:
			
		

> Maybe its the scrollbar that is incorrectly positioned. I don't know how to setup its coordinates so i cant tell exactly where it should be. But i can show you some pictures so you can see what is that I'm seeing.
> 
> This is how it looks in the plug in. As you can see in my skin i added a 192x1 black pixels column to hide the "garbage" from the scrollbar. Note that there is no separation between the arrow on Cheat_ItemBG_Select and the scrollbar.
> 
> ...



Time to update filetrip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit 2 : Filetrip updated. Please, download the fixed ESF RN96 (see my comment).
As said, this fix concern only the plug-in previewer.
I also adjusted the display of the single and double icon text. MS2SkinPreviewforEZV.plg goes in version 2.1 now.


----------



## Gausen (Aug 17, 2010)

Anything is OK now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I have to check that new previewer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Soon I'll update my skin with a fixed Cheat_ItemBG_Select.png.

Thanks Mbmax!


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 18, 2010)

Ez Skin Forger is now available on SourceForge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>> HERE


----------



## TLOZ (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(/offtopic, Im sorry)

I made some splash.ani's.
(not full skins)

you can download the first release here (without preview pics - these are included in the .zip file).

Ok that was all I wanted to say


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks TLOZ.


----------



## kenshin-dragon (Aug 21, 2010)

hey Mbmax how long until the judging is over?


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 21, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> @all : while waiting for results, may i suggest you to submit your skin on NDSthemes now they have an ez5 section ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just a head's up:
in order to upload your EZV theme to ndsthemes.com, you need to rename your preview file to "preview.png" and your [skinname].dat to "theme.dat" otherwise, the java-based program for uploading will not accept your files.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah it's a pitty to have to do that. All skins downloaded from NDStheme will have the same name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, we can't edit a skin to make revision on it, this is my main complain about this website along with the fact we can't upload splash animation and splash screens.

BTW, don't hesitate to add filetrip link in the skin's description, as this is the only thing we can edit once the skin uploaded and validated by a moderator.


----------



## Gausen (Aug 22, 2010)

Raw n' EZ update to version 1.1. 

In the 'contest' version download link now there is a link to the latest 'out of contest' version.
http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12424

Bye!


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 24, 2010)

when is it ending (meaning when is the results posted)


----------



## dudino (Aug 24, 2010)

now i fixed the windows size with MS2 Skin Preview =)
http://filetrip.net/g25124903-EZMac.html

Nice addon for Forger


----------



## regnad (Aug 25, 2010)

Closing in on three weeks since the contest submission deadline.

Hope we get some results before we all forget that there actually was a contest!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 25, 2010)

Tell us how much you have tested not just that itll take you a long time to test them all again Max


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 25, 2010)

Well...Mbmax already finished his testing and judging I think...it's just the rest of the judges that are still working their way down.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 25, 2010)

It's coming soon. Don't worry guys.


----------



## TLOZ (Aug 25, 2010)

FAST6191, Cracker and Slade, hurry up guys, we're waiting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is so exciting


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 27, 2010)

Judging is over now and we have the result of this skin contest.

FAST6191 will make an official thread today about this, so stay tuned.


----------



## Mr Skinner (Aug 27, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Judging is over now and we have the result of this skin contest.
> 
> FAST6191 will make an official thread today about this, so stay tuned.









 hU!

It's Finish!


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 27, 2010)

It is done so I will lock this for now.


----------

